# Un sourire et de l'amour.



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Samedi, je rentrais chez moi en voiture, quand m'étant arrétée au feu, un mendiant tendait la main à toutes les voitures immobilisées. Les gens feignaient de n'avoir rien aperçu. Ne tournant même pas la tête pour regarder la misère en face.

Je trouvais la scène désolante de médiocrité humaine.
Je n'avais malheureusement pas de monnaie. Je n'ai pu que le regarder, et lui faire un geste de la main et mon plus beau sourire, pour lui faire comprendre que je ne pouvais rien pour lui.
Il m'a remercié de l'autre coté du trottoir, a travers ma vitre séparant la chaleur de l'habitcle, du froid enveloppant de l'exterieur.
Il a porté sa main à son coeur, accompagnant ce geste d'un signe amical de l'autre main comme pour me faire comprendre que j'étais une personne exceptionnelle d'avoir osé regarder un paria.
L'émotion, d'une immense tristesse, me gagnait
Est il si difficile d'aimer un peu ?
Vivons nous dans un monde si abjecte qu'un simple sourire puisse être un acte si exceptionnel.

Le feu passait au vert. Je redémarrais. Je pleurais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Alors même si vous refusez de donner de l'argent, faites leur simplement comprendre que vous les avez vu. Qu'ils ne sont pas anonymes et transparants.
Etre rejeté est dur. Etre oublié l'est davantage.













Ben voilà ça me submerge de nouveaux, c'est malin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Faut que je m'absente de mon poste.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Et ça va mieux quand on regarde la misère en face ???

Non...

Ben voilà.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2004)

Merci Elisa, pour ce joli témoignage pour commencer la semaine.


----------



## Jean_Luc (23 Février 2004)

Salut Elisa !
Ton témoignage est tendre et émouvant ... et pourtant, j'ai hésité à te répondre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'expérience, je sais que ce genre de sujet est assez sensible et d'aucuns t'accuseront, soit de "gnagnaterie", soit de "bourgeoiterie" !!!
Comme j'ai déjà reçu sur ma gueule dans des sujets précédents, je me suis dit : "ferme-là cette fois !" - Et bien non ... je ne la ferme pas !
La misére frappe partout ... indifféremment et au hasard ! j'ai toujours essayé d'inculquer à mes enfants que personne, et je dis bien personne, n'est à l'abri de coups du sort ou de coups de malchance...
Il suffit d'un rien pour basculer "du mauvais coté" ... perte de boulot, peine sentimentale, maladie, déprime, ras-le-bol ... ... en fait, il y a des tonnes de raisons pour se retrouver complètement démuni...!
Je pars du principe que je ne suis qu'en sursis momentané et que la corde sur laquelle je marche est vachement glissante...
Un pas de traviole et je tombe...
Conclusion : je ne juge jamais quelqu'un qui est dans la merde pour ne pas etre jugé quand j'y serai un jour ou l'autre...moi, ou mes enfants, ou des amis, ou des connaissances...!
En fait, j'agis avec les gens dans le besoin comme j'aimerais qu'on agisse avec moi si un jour j'y tombe ...
Et je sais que ce jour-là un simple sourire au lieu d'une totale indifférence m'irait droit au coeur...
Alors, Elisa, continue de sourire, continue d'avoir des gestes d'amitié et qui sait, au hasard de la vie, c'est peut etre à moi que tu souriras un jour ...
Et ce jour-là, je te dirai simplement : "Merci, Elisa ... ..."


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Ben faut agir les p'tits amis, faut agir !!!

Assez papoté.


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Merci merci beaucoup Jean Luc.
Ta sincérité me touche vraiment.

Tu sais ce post est un peu mon sujet décisionnaire.
Ce type m'a émue. Et j'ose le dire ici et n'en ai rien à faire des réflexions des autres.
Simplement, on m'a reproché d'agiter mes dessous pour amuser la galerie. Aujourd'hui je poste autre chose quelque chose qui m'a touché et qui me sensibilise.
Si personne ne comprends ça, sans sortir des vannes et des conneries, je m'en irais.
C'est pas du chantage, hein, n'allez pas me faire dire n'importe quoi.

Mais c'est que je n'aurais rien trouvé ici qui puisse en valoir la peine.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Aucune vanne dans mon propos (au contraire).

Si ça te sensibilise, agit, et fait pas chier.

Mais si c'est juste pour parler et se donner bonne conscience, alors..........

Pas de smiley non plus.


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Mais je te laisse dire ce que tu veux Sonny.
Mais pourquoi tu me demandes de ne pas faire chier ?
Je te respecte, je n'ai rien contre qui que ce soit.

Moi je t'aime bien quand tu est gentil avec moi.  Tu l'as déjà fait. Mais c'est juste trop rare.

Je déteste les ambiances pesantes.
C'est quand même pas trop vous demander que de me faire un sourire, non ?














Elisa optimiste.


----------



## nato kino (23 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aucune vanne dans mon propos (au contraire).
> 
> Si ça te sensibilise, agit, et fait pas chier.
> 
> ...



t'es vraiment fatiguant !!
Si! ça t'emmerde tant que ça les gnagnateries comme tu dis, tu peux tout aussi bien te dispenser d'y répondre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entre la langue de bois et celle du purin, il y a visiblement un milieu que tu ne connais pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Je suis méchant avec personne, je n'en ai pas les moyens.

Par contre les bons sentiments au rabais me filent la gerbe.

Si tu étais si émue que ça, fallait descendre de ta bagnolle et parler avec le monsieur qui pue, fallait le regarder dans les yeux pendant qu'il t'aurait raconté n'importe quoi, t'étouffant de son haleine probablement fétide.

Pour l'avoir fait pendant trés (trop) longtemps, je sais que s'investir dans ce genre de cause est inutile et trés pesant au quotidien.

Alors moi, du coup je vois plus ce genre de détails, du tout.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Il va sans dire que je repondais à Elisa.


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Mais je ne demande a personne de s'investir.
Mais si demain tu tombes par terre à coté de moi, je ne ferais pas partie des gens qui se moqueront de toi.
Je ne ferais pas partie des gens qui t'ignoreront.
Je ferais partie de ceux qui te demanderont si tu ne t'es pas fait mal.

Tu comprends ce que je veux dire ?

Mon geste ne vaut rien. Ca ne l'aidera pas, j'en suis consciente.Mais il a eu le sentiment que je ne l'avais pas ignoré. Il m'a remercié, c'est donc que ça comptait pour lui. La fuite est trop facile. La méchanceté est trop facile.
Aimer demande de l'implication de l'échange du dialogue.
C'est beaucoup difficile que de haïr.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Pour dialoguer faut être deux au moins.

Si tu savais de quoi il s'agit, tu ne parlerais pas de dialogue.

Disons que dans 9 cas sur 10 c'est peine perdue.
Au début je me disais que pour le 1/10 ça vaut le coup.
8 ans aprés je ne pensais plus ça. Du tout.


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Je ne parle pas forcément de cet homme.
Je voulais aussi faire un parallèle avec ce forum.
Aimer, partager, écouter.


Quant à la pauvreté je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit.
Alors éclaire moi, partage avec moi.
Je ne peux être qu'admirative d'un homme qui s'investit pour une cause quelle qu'elle soit. 

Elisa intriguée.


----------



## nato kino (23 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour dialoguer faut être deux au moins.
> 
> Si tu savais de quoi il s'agit, tu ne parlerais pas de dialogue.
> 
> ...



Et tu crois que parce que tu ne te berces plus d'illusions, celles des autres sont aussi méprisantes ? Que *tu* n'y croies plus ne t'autorise en rien à considérer les autres de la sorte. C'est très prétentieux que de croire qu'à toi seul tu détiens la seule vérité.
Il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi être aussi méprisant, même si tu es aigris.

Je préfère t'écouter jouer de la guitare que lire ces interventions où tu joues les méchants.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Tiens ce message a l'air plus positif, alors j'y réponds.

Tu sais trés bien que je ne joue pas les méchants, et que je ne le suis pas non plus.

Je parle (à ma façon...) d'une expérience que j'ai eue.

Là ou t'as raison, c'est que j'y crois plus.
ça c'est certain.
Plus du tout.

Et avant que tu m'entendes jouer de la gratte, il va en couler longtemps, parce que les sweets ne sont plus.


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

Elisa,

Si tu vis à Paris ou en banlieue et que tu roules un peu, tu verras _tous_ ceux qui mendient aux feux et puis des tas de cartons et de sac plastiques sur le bord des tunnels, avec surement quelqu'un derrière et puis même des cabanes faites avec des bouts de tissus ou des bâches en plastiques sous les ponts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme toi je préfère leur sourire, mais en souriant ou pas il reste toujours ce malaise. Un malaise parce que je sais que ça changera pas grand chose pour eux et que je ne sais pas ce qui pourrait changer quelques chose. Un malaise dû à mon impuissance face à cette misère.

Parce que ce sont surtout des Hommes tout comme moi, que j'aurai pu ou que je pourrai être à leur place. Que jusqu'à maintenant j'ai toujours su que j'aurai au moins un toit et un lit chez des proches en cas de coup dur. Que mon confort est indécent face à leur misère.


----------



## semac (23 Février 2004)

Je crois que le seul sens du message d'Elisa est que l'on peut regarder le monsieur qui pue, comme tu dis, pour lui dire non et ne pas tourner la tête pour ne pas avoir à affronter son regard.

Elle ne demande à personne de descendre pour lui parler mais juste de lui montrer qu'il existe aussi. ça coûte rien, c'est humain, et lui si ça ne lui remonte pas le moral, au moins ça ne l'exclu pas un peu plus à chaque regard détourné !!

Je crois que ça vaut pas la peine de s'emballer, son souhait est très louable, même si la forme qu'elle a utilisée de file de l'urticaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Je m'emballe pas.

Tu crois quoi...


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Mais je sais ça Lumai.
Simplement pourquoi sous prétexte qu'on ne peut rien pour eux faudrait il les ignorer.

L'ignorance leur enlève toute dignité. Les regarder, leur sourire, les font se sentir exister.

Pourquoi quand je rentre chez moi le soir, y en a t il qui ne répondent pas quand je leur dit bonsoir ?

Mais j'ai envie d'hurler. Je me sens invisible et insignifiante. Et pourtant je ne suis pas miséreuse.

Et ces gens qui ne possèdent plus rien, on leur doit au moins de les voir, de leur faire comprendre à travers un geste qu'on les a vu. Qu'ils existent.


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Ouiiiiii   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Tu m'as comprise.
Ce sont les bons mots.

Ben pourquoi ça te file de l'urticaire ? C'est mal écrit ?

Elisa qui se demande ...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Ouais ça d'accord c'est sur, mais je ne considère même pas qu'il existe des gens qui les ignorent, c'est comme les supporters de foot, ça peut pas exister, c'est une invention de la télé pour nous faire de la peine.

Le seul truc c'est qu'il faut pas se miner pour ça.


----------



## semac (23 Février 2004)

c'est pas sonnyboy mais anguilleboy que tu aurais du choisir comme pseudo


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ce message a l'air plus positif, alors j'y réponds.










Ouiiiii, ça j'aime comme attitude.
Tiens! Un bisou là


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Arrête, ça m'excite !


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ça d'accord c'est sur, mais je ne considère même pas qu'il existe des gens qui les ignorent, c'est comme les supporters de foot, ça peut pas exister, c'est une invention de la télé pour nous faire de la peine.
> 
> Le seul truc c'est qu'il faut pas se miner pour ça.



Ca ne me mine pas Sonny.

Je voulais juste faire comprendre qu'un petit peu c'était bien mieux que rien du tout.


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas sonnyboy mais anguilleboy que tu aurais du choisir comme pseudo



Sonny c'est très bien comme pseudo. Et Semac aussi.

D'ailleurs Semac il se fait attendre au fait


----------



## Jean_Luc (23 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tiens! Un bisou là








 ... et pourquoi lui il en a un et pas nous ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















ps : sonny ! t'es un Maitre !!!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

je sais pas vous mais moi je trouve que sur ce coup (au moins celui la) les propos de sonny ne sont pas dénués d'humanité et encore moins de sensibilité (j'ai pas dit sensiblerie hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Apres c'est sur, pour voir l'oignon faut enlever plusieurs couches d'épluchures et ca fait pleurer les yeux... Mais ca donne du gout

Elisa est tres forte pour pour eplucher l'oignon de sonny


----------



## Jean_Luc (23 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elisa est tres forte pour pour eplucher l'oignon de sonny














 ... sacré jp va !!!!


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elisa est tres forte pour pour eplucher l'oignon de sonny



Rhhôôô.
C'était pas indispensable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais je suis certaine que vous n'êtes pas tous des oignons.
Je peux vous éplucher sans que vous me fassiez pleurer quand même ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jpmiss, donne moi ton avis sincère sur la question ?
S'il te plait.


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ... et pourquoi lui il en a un et pas nous ???????


Parce que j'ai noté un gros effort de sa part pour être agréable.


Et toi je sais que tu es adorable de naissance mon jean lucounet ( ... mmwais. bigounet c'était mieux ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Allez un bisou là aussi.


----------



## nato kino (23 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ce message a l'air plus positif, alors j'y réponds.
> 
> Tu sais trés bien que je ne joue pas les méchants, et que je ne le suis pas non plus.
> 
> ...



Je crois sincèrement que si tu parlais un peu plus souvent des raisons qui te font dire que tel ou tel truc est con ou insignifiant, plutôt que de botter directement en touche, les échanges prendraient un tout autre sens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Et pour la guitare, les fin des sweets c'est pas la fin du blues non plus..._


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Rhhôôô.
> C'était pas indispensable.
> 
> 
> ...



Mon avis...
Oui en effet un sourire ca mange pas de pain surtout c'est pas cher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cela dit je doute qu'un sourire venant de moi soit aussi efficace que venant de toi (encore que si ca se trouve tu as les dents déchaussées... on sait pas.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Blagues a part, si je suis plutot d'accord sur le fond, c'est vrai que la forme genre "gnagnaterie" et autosatisfaction m'avait un peu aggacée au départ. Mais avant de poster, je me suis dit "laisse fils, sonny va s'en charger". Ce qui fut fait... La ou c'est bien c'est qu'apres le tir de missiles (dans les deux sens) il y a eu de l'argumentation. C'est je que j'ai appellé l'épluchage de l'oignon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: je te promet de ne pas te faire pleurer quand tu m'epluchera... Apres, faut voir...


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

Nato, s'il te plait ...

_Excusez moi je vous le rend tout de suite ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ 
[Mode voix basse ON]
Mais pourquoi tu dis ça ?
Il fait des efforts, fais en aussi.


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit je doute qu'un sourire venant de moi soit aussi efficace que venant de toi



Tu en es persuadé donc ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer.
Fataliste ?
Rien ne s'arrangera parce que c'est comme ça ?




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Blagues a part, si je suis plutot d'accord sur le fond, c'est vrai que la forme genre "gnagnaterie" et autosatisfaction m'avait un peu aggacée au départ.



Mmmm, oui je vois .
Elle est con pas la peine de répondre.



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais avant de poster, je me suis dit "laisse fils, sonny va s'en charger". Ce qui fut fait... La ou c'est bien c'est qu'apres le tir de missiles (dans les deux sens) il y a eu de l'argumentation.



Et argumenter sans tirer, ça me plairait assez aussi.



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: je te promet de ne pas te faire pleurer quand tu m'epluchera... Apres, faut voir...


Oui, après faudrait plutot me faire envie ...


----------



## molgow (23 Février 2004)

Salut Elisa!

J'ai lu pourtant rapidement ton message ce matin, et je dois dire qu'il m'a beaucoup touché. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'y a pas longtemps de ça, j'avais aussi un regard "naïf" (ni vois pas de connotation négative) à propos des mendiants. D'ailleurs lorsque je passais à la gare en rentrant chez moi, il m'est arrivé à plusieurs reprises de donner quelques pièces à des personnes qui me demandaient de l'argent. A présent, je ne donne plus. C'est triste, mais malheureusement, je me suis vite rendu compte (après coup) que les quelques personnes à qui j'avais donné de l'argent n'étaient que des drogués qui inventaient des fausses excuses pour pouvoir se payer de quoi s'éclater. Malgré tout, c'est vrai que parfois la décision est difficile. Dernièrement encore, un jeune, de mon âge en plus, qui me supplie de lui donner 2 francs pour qu'il ne dorme pas encore à la rue (selon ses mots). Que faire ? Je ne lui ai rien donné, peut-être ai-je eu tort ? mais peut-être ai-je eu raison ? ce type avait les yeux complétement dilatés.. qui me dit qu'il n'avait juste pas besoin de sa dose quotidienne ? ... je dois avouer que ça me pose encore des problèmes de conscience car je n'arrive pas à faire coïncider toutes mes idées avec mes décisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà une chose est sûre, ça ne m'empêche pas de leur sourire, mais à présent je réfléchis à deux fois avant de donner aveuglément.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu en es persuadé donc ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer.
> Fataliste ?
> Rien ne s'arrangera parce que c'est comme ça ?



C'etait une boutade...



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm, oui je vois .
> Elle est con pas la peine de répondre



Non, je préférere juste laisser la sale besogne du rabat joie a un pro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et argumenter sans tirer, ça me plairait assez aussi.



Sans tirer! Quel dommage!

Encore blagues a part, ca ne fait pas de mal de temps en temps de metre le doigt ou ca fait mal (attention thebig je t'ai vu venir! 





)



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oui, après faudrait plutot me faire envie ...



Tu epluche et c'est seulement apres que tu te demande si l'épluché te fait envie


----------



## Elisa (23 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sans tirer! Quel dommage!
> 
> Encore blagues a part, ca ne fait pas de mal de temps en temps de metre le doigt ou ca fait mal (attention thebig je t'ai vu venir!
> )



Ah bah voui.
Hihihi, je ne l'avais pas vu venir celle là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me suis faite prendre par surprise!! CHUT! Je ne veux rien entendre ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu epluche et c'est seulement apres que tu te demande si l'épluché te fait envie



Oui oui le coup de papier cadeau, je connais ..


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Bon, le prochain qui veut m'éplucher l'oignon, j'y fait passer l'gout du pain...


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2004)

_tiens, mais pourquoi aishwarya ray comme avatar..._






sinon,  pour un peu à manger et à boire et  pour d'autres choses.

Pas de morale. Juste j'ai _donné_ et je _donne_ encore (ne faites plus de dons au Téléthon, ils me reversent plus rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

_agissez et ne perdez pas votre temps à parler_


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Alem tu connais le s'cours pop ????


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Faut voir que la fédé du nord est une grosse fédé...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> L'ignorance leur enlève toute dignité. Les regarder, leur sourire, les font se sentir exister.



L'ignorance leur enlève toute dignité crois-tu?!

Mais leur dignité, ils l'ont et ils la gardent, malgré le tri dans les poubelles et malgré la main tendue.

Leur dignité, c'est ce qui leur reste... et je ne pense pas qu'ils apprécieraient que tu penses leur en redonner en leur souriant...

Ce qu'ils ont perdu c'est la foi, la foi en l'humanité et rien d'autre... Cette humanité qu'ils ont l'impression d'avoir entraperçue, pour un instant, dans ton sourire... mais dont à vrai dire, dans une heure, quand ils devront trier les poubelles, ils se souviendront si peu...

Et le peu d'humanité qu'ils ont trouvée, à ce stade de leur vie, ne suffira plus dans la majorité des cas, à les faire croire encore...

Des gens les ont regardés s'écrouler, doucement, sans bruit, le regard vide, et les mains serrées sur leurs certitudes...

Des gens les ont regardés s'étouffer de manque d'amour, de trahison, doucement, sans bruit, le regard vide et le coeur fermé sur leurs certitudes...  

Qu'ils soient clochards, toxicos ou autres, leur dignité, c'est leur rage d'affronter la vie par tous les moyens, quitte à me plus la regarder en face...

Leur dignité, s'ils la perdaient, ils se tueraient. Et ils la perdraient s'ils s'imaginaient que tu les regardes pour leur en donner et pas par simple humanité. 

Un manque d'humanité et des certitudes les ont amenés là où ils sont...

Mais c'est au nom de leur dignité qu'ils pensent que tu as encore de l'humanité, parce qu'eux savent qu'ils sont humains, peut être autrement humains, et ils le savent parce qu'ils ont été si peu aptes à affronter une autre sorte d'humanité moins humaine.


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir que la fédé du nord est une grosse fédé...



oui, c'est une longue histoire familiale, dirons-nous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les restos aussi  d'ailleurs !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

ben ça alors...


----------



## gribouille (23 Février 2004)

qqun peut me faire un résumé de ce qui se passe... j'ai la flemme de tout lire


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2004)

Bof, y a des p'tits n'enfants qui ont faim, nous on bouffe trop.

L'un dans l'autre (comme disait jacques chazot) c'est ça...


----------



## Elisa (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Leur dignité, c'est ce qui leur reste... et je ne pense pas qu'ils apprécieraient que tu penses leur en redonner en leur souriant...



Je ne leur en redonne pas.
Les gens qui les ignorent leur en enlèvent chaque jour un peu plus.

Merci TibomonG4 pour cette réponse serieuse.


----------



## Jean_Luc (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Disons que dans 9 cas sur 10 c'est peine perdue.
> Au début je me disais que pour le 1/10 ça vaut le coup.
> 8 ans aprés je ne pensais plus ça. Du tout.


...et c'est vrai que parfois on se pose des questions alors que logiquement on devrait se contenter d'agir sans trop réfléchir !
...un samedi soir, mi-janvier ... j'attendais ma femme à la sortie du supermarché ... devant la sortie, un gars avec un chien ... assis tous les deux ... devant le gars, une pancarte avec inscrit dessus : "quelques pièces pour manger ... merci !"
Une dame sort du supermaché avec un sac ... s'approche du gars, lui tend le sac ... le gars prend le sac, reqarde ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur ... se lève, explose le sac par terre et insulte la dame en gueulant avant de se faire virer du parking par la sécurité...
J'approche de la dame (relativement agée) qui tente de se remettre de ses émotions et qui ramasse le contenu du sac éparpillé devant elle : boissons, biscuits, pain et un ou deux plats préparés d'après ce que j'ai pu en juger...
Elle me regarde et me dit : "ça fait rien ...c'est pas de sa faute ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

Tidju ... j'étais abasourdi ... elle "comprenait" qu'on lui atomise son sac et qu'on l'insulte.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien sur, le gars en question est un "cas particulier" et sur cent personnes qui auraient accepté son sac avec gratitude, il a fallu qu'elle tombe sur l'exception ...

Elle avait gardé son sourire, malgré tout ... belle leçon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et moi, dans tout ça ? si ça m'était arrivé ? Et bien, je crois que je n'aurais fait aucune différence entre "une personne dans le besoin" et une autre personne : je crois bien que je lui aurais fait bouffer le sac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour etre honnete, je ne sais plus comment agir face à ce genre de situations : le gars qui nettoie votre pare-brise au feu rouge et qui vous traite de connard parce que vous ne lui donnez pas assez selon lui ... ... la dame qui déambule avec une recharge de Butagaz vide, qui vous demande du fric pour en racheter une pleine et qui vous crache dessus quand vous voulez l'emmener au Brico du coin pour lui en payer une...(vécu !)... le gosse soit-disant affamé qui refuse la brioche que vous venez de lui acheter en tapant du pied... et j'en passe et des meilleures ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et à coté de ça, des "gens bien" qui apprécient votre geste, votre sourire et qui vous le rendent au centuple par un simple merci ou un geste d'amitié....

Je crois que toutes nos petites initiatives solitaires sont une goutte d'eau dans un océan de détresse et qu'effectivement, par essence, elles ne servent à rien ou à très peu...

Si nos dirigeants restent pour la plupart totalement impassibles, alors, il vaut mieux se tourner vers des organisations humanitaires privées du style "restos du coeur", "Armée du salut" et consorts qui canalisent les offres et la demande et tentent tant bien que mal d'apporter un peu d'aide aux plus démunis de la façon la plus efficace possible.

Mais que faut-il faire ? Comment faut-il agir face à la détresse ? Je n'en sais rien ! ... à chacun de suivre sa conscience probablement...

Maintenant, à ceux qui ne manqueront pas de me dire : "agis au lieu de parler !", je répondrais que l'un n'empeche pas l'autre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dieu que c'est compliqué !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Les gens qui les ignorent leur en enlèvent chaque jour un peu plus.



Ce n'est pas mon point de vue du tout


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Février 2004)

Bouhouh, merci vous m'avez bien fait réfléchir !!


----------



## Elisa (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon point de vue du tout



Alors selon toi, qu'ai je fait ?
Sa réaction était pourtant sans équivoque. Il me remerciait. Pourtant je ne lui ai rien donné d'autre qu'un signe de la main, et un sourire.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ...ce type avait les yeux complétement dilatés.. qui me dit qu'il n'avait juste pas besoin de sa dose quotidienne ?



Personnellement, à partir du moment ou je donne un truc, je me fous de savoir ce que le type va en faire. (de toute manière, je n'en saurais rien)
Si le type s'achète de l'alcool, de la drogue avec, cela ne me pose pas de problème. Bien sur, je ne dis pas que le fait qu'il se drogue est bien, mais ce n'est pas mes quelques pièces qui vont l'en sortir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  le fait de donner quelques euros n'arrange rien, cela ne me donne même plus bonne conscience.


----------



## Jean_Luc (24 Février 2004)

En fait, en relisant ce post, je m'aperçois que tout ceci est un "faux débat" auquel ils manquent évidemment les principaux intéressés... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment puis-je débattre de ce problème sans avoir jamais connu ni la faim, ni le froid, ni la soif, ni l'adversité et que je rentre tous les soirs dans mon chez moi cocooné au volant de ma RAV4 cuirée et climatisée pour retrouver ma petite famille qui se porte comme un charme ! ... c'est débile et indécent !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Alors selon toi, qu'ai je fait ?
> Sa réaction était pourtant sans équivoque. Il me remerciait. Pourtant je ne lui ai rien donné d'autre qu'un signe de la main, et un sourire.



Relis mon post... c'est sur la notion de dignité que je suis en désaccord avec toi


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est comme les supporters de foot, ça peut pas exister, c'est une invention de la télé pour nous faire de la peine.

















 Excellent, si ça pouvait être vrai.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, à partir du moment ou je donne un truc, je me fous de savoir ce que le type va en faire. (de toute manière, je n'en saurais rien)


----------



## Zouzou (24 Février 2004)

Elisa, navré de te l'apprendre, mais le monde ne tourne pas autour de toi ... Et l'être humain (quel qu'il soit) n'attend pas après toi pour sa dignité ... 
Tu lui as souri, c'est bien. Mais le sourire est un geste gratuit, et désintéressé, qui ne nécessitait pas que tu en fasses un thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Car tu donnes l'impression de vouloir être louée pour ce geste tout à fait banal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et finalement, c'est toi qui veux faire de ton sourire quelque chose d'exceptionnel en mettant autant l'accent dessus. 
D'ailleurs, pourquoi limiter le débat aux gens de la rue ... Je suis convaincu qu'il arrive que tu "zappes" même des gens que tu connais : collègues, amis,famille, ou gens dans la rue (quelle que soit la précarité de leur situation), simplement parce que tu n'as pas le temps, ou ne veux pas le prendre, parce que tu n'as pas envie ... Tout autour de nous, il y a des gens dans la détresse, à différents degrés, j'en conviens, qui ne trouvent pas systématiquement notre chaleur et notre compréhension ...
C'est un égoïsme général qu'il faut dénoncer alors, et pas simplement un comportement que nous adoptons envers les gens de la rue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout ça pour dire, que tu ne peux pas demander à autrui d'être bon avec l'inconnu, quand il oublie de l'être avec le connu


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Faut pas voir que le coté négatif non plus, c'est déjà bien de s'émouvoir de ce genre de trucs...

Aprés faut pas donner de leçon, car effectivement du point de vue du clodo, la différence est  négligeable entre celui qui sourit et qui donne pas, et celui qui regarde pas et qui donne pas...

Je vais même plus loin, celui qui donne...pareil, le gars s'en fout, il se demande ce qu'il va bouffer, ou il va dormir, si on va lui foutre la paix, mais c'est tout...


----------



## Elisa (24 Février 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Elisa, navré de te l'apprendre, mais le monde ne tourne pas autour de toi ... Et l'être humain (quel qu'il soit) n'attend pas après toi pour sa dignité ...
> Tu lui as souri, c'est bien. Mais le sourire est un geste gratuit, et désintéressé, qui ne nécessitait pas que tu en fasses un thread
> 
> 
> ...



Mais ça devient incroyable.
Je ne me considère pas exceptionnelle.

Je m'époumonne depuis hier à vouloir comprendre pourquoi les gens ignorent les autres, et pourquoi un simple sourire est si difficile à faire.

Mais c'est pareil partout et pour tout.
Pourquoi quand je rentre dans une boulangerie et que je dis bonjour à tout le monde, personne ne me répond ?
Ca coute quoi de répondre ? La honte de leur vie ? Il vont subitement mourir dans d'atroces soufrances parce qu'il auront dit un mot gentil ?

Gentillesse est vraiment devebnu synonyme de faiblesse, ça en devient navrant.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je m'époumonne



waow


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Gentillesse est vraiment devenu synonyme de faiblesse, ça en devient navrant.



J'ai bien peur que tu aies raison


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> waow



Des photos! Des photos!


----------



## Elisa (24 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> waow



Lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La prochaine fois je trournerai sept fois ma langue dans ma bouche ...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Y a mieux à faire avec ta langue.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

sonny est en pleinne montée de sève! Ca fait plaisir a voir. Comme quoi ce tradada n'etait pas tout a fait inutile.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Méfie toi quand meme sonny ils annoncent une baisse des températures pour les jours a venir, va pas nous geler ce petit bourgeon en pleine éclosion


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je m'époumonne depuis hier à vouloir comprendre pourquoi les gens ignorent les autres, et pourquoi un simple sourire est si difficile à faire.



ça peut être par simple timidité,
et pour bien d'autres raisons qui, pour certains, ne seront pas de bonnes raisons. La nature humaine n'est pas "évidente".

Sans doute, certains veulent ignorer, sinon mépriser. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la majorité. Je ne suis surtout pas sûr d'ête capable de deviner ce que pense quelqu'un parce que je l'ai vu faire, et a fortiori, ne pas faire quelque chose.

Ceci étant, ce fil est plein d'humanité de bien des façons, indépendamment du sujet et des opinions de chacun, c'est déjà beaucoup


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2004)

Je voudrais féliciter publiquement Elisa qui est arrivé à "gnangnantiser" un peu Sonnyboy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amitiés à tous les deux !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Hé ho !!!

En d'autres temps je me serais fait virer pour une phrase du style "Y a mieux à faire avec ta langue..."

Alors, s'il vous plait, je vous en prie.


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho !!!
> 
> En d'autres temps je me serais fait virer pour une phrase du style "Y a mieux à faire avec ta langue..."
> 
> Alors, s'il vous plait, je vous en prie.



L'abrasion n'est plus ce qu'elle était. y a qu'à faire une pétition du genre : "qui trop étreint mal abrase" ou "Mais où sont les abrases d'antan ?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Sinon, fais-toi un pseudo pour t'engueuler. par exemple en réponse à : "Y a mieux à faire avec ta langue..."

Tu te renvoies "Tu serais mieux avec une cangue". Comme ça, tu pourras retrouver ton pilori


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elisa a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parler de "nature humaine" .. me fait hérisser !
Elisa pose une question interessante (et effectivement les avis exprimés le sont aussi) : pourquoi les gens ignorent les autres, un sdf par exemple. L'une des hypothèses (sur lesquels je travaille mêmesi ce n'est pas dans le même domaine) est la théorie de la déindividuation : dans certaines situations où nous nous sentons plus "anonymes", où la diffusion de responsabilité est élevée (comme le cas du passant que nous sommes dans la rue), nous sommes déindividués (derrière ce mot barbare comprenez que l'on est dépersonnalisé ... nous n'agissons plus en tant que telle individu mais en tant que personne ... X ). Et cette déindividuation nous amènerait selon les situations soit à produire des comportements anti-sociaux ou non-sociaux envers les autres. Ceci est l'une des conceptions de la déindividuation (Lebon et ses travaux "particuliers" sur la foule, suivi de Zimbardo : tous deux ont des conceptions ataviques).
D'ailleurs la situation décrite par Elisa est d'autant plus interessante qu'elle se passe au volant d'une voiture (justement le thème sur le quel je bosse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )... situation qui réunirait les conditions pour accroitre cette déindividuation.
Je pense que je vais finir de lire mon article sur la déindividuation (je me suis arreté aux anciennes recherches .. jusqu'à 1970 .. il me reste un tout nouveau modèle à étudier .. et je pense que je pourrais peut-être vous en dire plus, en essayant d'être clair, sur ce sujet. En plus ca m'aide à mieux intégrer les concepts).
Promis je vous donne un point de vue de la cognition sociale sur ce sujet bientôt


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Promis je vous donne un point de vue de la cognition sociale sur ce sujet bientôt



Avec la langue ?...


----------



## Jean_Luc (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pareil partout et pour tout.
> Pourquoi quand je rentre dans une boulangerie et que je dis bonjour à tout le monde, personne ne me répond ?


Arrrfff !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Viens en Belgique, Elisa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu exceptes quelques grandes villes belges cosmopolites, c'est l'habitude chez nous de dire un "bonjour" bien sonore quand on rentre dans n'importe quelle boutique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour te dire, si un gars rentre dans la boulangerie sans dire "bonjour", tout le monde se regarde en se disant : "tiens ... ça doit etre un "étranger" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans mon patelin, c'est encore pire : on a deux sortes de "bonjour" (et c'est véridique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - soit le commerçant est tout seul et tu dis simplement "bonjour", soit il y a du monde et tu dis "bonjourS" (en prononçant le "S" style "bonjourse" pour bien faire remarquer que tu t'adresses à tout le monde ... et en retour, tu reçois des "bonjour" bien sonores... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... trop marrant, surtout pour les étrangers qui sont dans le magasin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, quand je vais à Paris et que je gueule bonjour(s) en entrant dans une boutique, c'est vrai qu'on me regarde un peu comme un attardé...ou comme un belge (mais c'est peut-etre un pléonasme !!!) ...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Avec la langue ?...



Ca serait pas pire qu'avec l'oignon


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Bande de pervers !!!

Je suis choqué !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> L'une des hypothèses (sur lesquels je travaille mêmesi ce n'est pas dans le même domaine) est la théorie de la déindividuation : dans certaines situations où nous nous sentons plus "anonymes", où la diffusion de responsabilité est élevée (comme le cas du passant que nous sommes dans la rue), nous sommes déindividués (derrière ce mot barbare comprenez que l'on est dépersonnalisé ... nous n'agissons plus en tant que telle individu mais en tant que personne ... X ).



Bon alors il est où le chef de meute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Parler de la déindividuation dans le groupe et de la déindividuation telle qu'elle existe lorque tu es derrière le volant de ta voiture, c'est toujours parler de se cacher derrière un masque. 
Et tout cela est bien proche d'une déréalisation me semble t-il non? 
Et pas bien loin non plus du sentiment de toute puissance tel qu'il est exprimé par certains automobilistes (et là je sens que tu vas adorer) non?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La désindivuation dans le groupe et la désindivuduation telle qu'elle existe lorque tu es derrière le volant de ta voiture, c'est toujours se cacher derrière un masque.



Disons que c'est .. différent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La désindividuation dans le groupe correspond, à mon sens à une situation d'individus dans une foule (comme l'a décrit il y a plus d'un siècle notre "cher" Lebon). Quelqu'un dans un groupe.. ce n'est pas un individu.. c'est un membre d'un groupe (les femmes, les macusers..Etc). En celà les comportements sont différents car les processus psycho-sociaux aussi du fait de la situation.

Pour reprendre l'exemple du masque que tu évoques je vous raconte une petite étude (basée sur un paradigme très connu : celui de Milgram .. mais si vous savez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! l'expérience où une personne joue le role d'un professeur et doit punir, au moyen de chocs électriques, un "élève".. et sachant que 66% des personnes vont jusqu'au bout : ils envoient jusqu'à 240 Volts .. voire plus.. bien sur .. c'est fictif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Et bien Zimbardo (dont je vous parlais au dessus) a repris cette étude et a montré que la déindividuation était un facteur aggravant. les individus étaient masqués (costume façon KuKlux Klan) .. Et là ... beaucoup plus de personnes allaient jusqu'au bout, c'est à dire qu'ils se soumettaient à la volonté de l'expérimentateur de continuer à envoyer des chocs électriques.

j'en reviens au sujet : la déindividuation peut sans doute (je n'ai pas d'appuis empiriques pour celà ) influencer nos comportements (tel que celui de donner de l'argent, échanger un regard). la question est de savoir comment.
il y a de grandes chances que celà jouent sur les normes sociales (il est socialement bien vu, ou pas, de donner une pièce).
En outre, on pourrait aussi interpréter ces comportements à la lumière d'une autre théorie (je sens que je vous gave là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) : la dissonance cogntive : je suis plutot quelqu'un de "social" et un sdf se trouve devant moi ... soit je donne pour avoir un comportement en adéquation avec mes attitudes, mes opinions, soit je passe mon chemin mais là c'est douloureux pour Soi : il faudra alors rationnaliser son comportement (soit de façon simple en cherchant des excuses : "j'avais pas le temps.. il en aurait profiter pour aller s'acheter uen chopine.." soit en modifiant profondément son attitude ... plus difficile).





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> t pas bien loin non plus d'un sentiment de toute puissance tel qu'il est exprimé par certains automobilistes (et là je sens que tu vas adorer) non?








 en effet .. même si c'est plutot une conception .. "freudienne" et atavique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le mal est en chacun de nous .. on y peut rien c'est comme çà )


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

j'ai rien capté!
C'est dur la psycho quand meme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Finalement je prefere les posts d'Elisa


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Parler de "nature humaine" .. me fait hérisser !



T'as des photos ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je voulais dire que tout le monde n'a pas la même réaction par rapport à une situation, parce que les individus sont différents. Ca ne contredit pas les infos que tu donnes mais, dis-moi si je me trompe, je crois que la psychosocio s'intéresse plus à des faits statistiques : x% font ci, ce qui veut dire qu'il y en a qui ne font pas pareil.

Par ailleurs, chacun a son histoire à un moment donné : si tu as une rage de dents, tu ne réagis pas forcément comme si tu viens de gagner au loto mais celui qui est en face n'est pas obligé de le savoir.

C'est ce que je voulais dire : les groupes relèvent sans doute de lois "presque" scientifiques, l'individu en tant que tel, c'est beaucoup plus compliqué.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Ce qui est sur, c'est que de cas là, la psycho sert pas à grand chose non plus.

Le clodo, la psycho il s'en tape.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> posté à l'origine par Finn :</font><hr /> La désindividuation dans le groupe correspond, à mon sens à une situation d'individus dans une foule (comme l'a décrit il y a plus d'un siècle notre "cher" Lebon). Quelqu'un dans un groupe.. ce n'est pas un individu.. c'est un membre d'un groupe 

[/QUOTE]

Disons que la déindividuation aurait peut être à voir avec un comportement de meute c'est-à-dire avec le fait de se cacher derrière un quelque chose ou quelqu'un.

Je m'explique, l'autorité, c'est le chef de meute, il joue le rôle de masque. C'est lui qui subit la vindicte de la meute ou son approbation... Il est reconnu par la meute, et les membres s'identifient à lui parce qu'ils l'ont élu à ce poste. Lesdits membres sont déindividués parce que dans l'ombre de leur chef.(cf: référence à l'histoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

De plus le nombre d'individus dans la meute peut aller jusqu'à entraîner des comportements dus à un sentiment d'impunité...( c'est de  cela que tu parles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Lorsque je parle de l'objet voiture, c'est en tant que masque social, mais aussi physique. Derrière lui il y a aussi une impunité qui se crée, une déindividuation qui entraîne un sentiment d'impunité voire de toute puissance...

La première déindividuation provient de la présence d'une autorité ou d'un phénomène de foule, de nombre. 
La seconde est d'ordre physique (la voiture en elle-même).

Quoiqu'il en soit il s'agit de voir comment se crée cette notion d'impunité et les rapports qu'elle peut avoir avec la notion de déindividuation.



PS: merci Docteur Freud


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je voulais dire : les groupes relèvent sans doute de lois "presque" scientifiques, l'individu en tant que tel, c'est beaucoup plus compliqué.



C'est une des différences entre la psychosociologie et la psychanalyse


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le clodo, la psycho il s'en tape.



C'est bien probable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est sur, c'est que de cas là, la psycho sert pas à grand chose non plus.
> 
> Le clodo, la psycho il s'en tape.


----------



## Elisa (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a mieux à faire avec ta langue.



Sûrement, mais tu peluches ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien capté!
> C'est dur la psycho quand meme!



bah forchément ch'est pas fachile d'expliquer cha en mangeant du paté de canad (délicieux d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Elisa (24 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais féliciter publiquement Elisa qui est arrivé à "gnangnantiser" un peu Sonnyboy !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas contente de toi Bébert, tu fous tout par terre. Je suis déçue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faire preuve de sensibilité ne veut pas dire être gnan gnan.
Je suis certaine que Sonny est quelqu'un de bien. Laissez le s'exprimer. Je ne suis pas agressive avec lui, et il me respecte en retour.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Oui laissez moi m'exprimer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Euh...C'est à moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben euh, en fait, c'est à dire que..., enfin..., mais bon.....enfin j'me comprends quoi.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Par contre le mot respect j'aime pas trop...

Trop galvaudé, ça a un petit coté banlieu, qui me navre un peu...

Niarf...

En deux coup de cuillère à pot j'me refous tout le monde à dos...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas contente de toi Bébert, tu fous tout par terre. Je suis déçue.



Pas gentil au coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la maîtresse a dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Faire preuve de sensibilité ne veut pas dire être gnan gnan.



C'est-à-dire il y a sensibilité et sensiblerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( il y en a une des deux qui ignore la pudeur)



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis certaine que Sonny est quelqu'un de bien.



C'est vrai que c'est quelqu'un de bien Sonny heureusement que tu es là pour nous le dire...



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Laissez le s'exprimer. Je ne suis pas agressive avec lui, et il me respecte en retour.








 Sonny ça y est tu t'es fait baillonner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'était bien au moins


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> En deux coup de cuillère à pot j'me refous tout le monde à dos...




Tant mieux : détestable, c'est comme ça qu'on t'aime.

(Et inversement.)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as des photos ?



Rendez moi mon Nokia !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour les cheveux hérissés, c'est surtout la douche en fait  ... )



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je voulais dire que tout le monde n'a pas la même réaction par rapport à une situation, parce que les individus sont différents. Ca ne contredit pas les infos que tu donnes mais, dis-moi si je me trompe, je crois que la psychosocio s'intéresse plus à des faits statistiques : x% font ci, ce qui veut dire qu'il y en a qui ne font pas pareil.



Tout à fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Plus précisément elle essaye de comprendre pourquoi certains font différemment des d'autres (ce que fait aussi la psychologie différentielle mais qui a plus une approche innéiste je crois) : par exemple, quels facteurs psycho-trucs font que l'on va plutot etre de "droite" ou de "gauche", pourquoi on est plus ou moins sensbile à tel type  influence ...



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, chacun a son histoire à un moment donné : si tu as une rage de dents, tu ne réagis pas forcément comme si tu viens de gagner au loto mais celui qui est en face n'est pas obligé de le savoir.










			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je voulais dire : les groupes relèvent sans doute de lois "presque" scientifiques, l'individu en tant que tel, c'est beaucoup plus compliqué.








 à une exception près (je fais fi du "presque scientifique" .; c'est pas le débat et je vois , et suis d'accord avec ce que tu entends par là)
Pour un psychologue social, justement un individu, puisque membre de groupes sociaux (animal social diront les philosophes) a des comportements qui relèvent de tendances (on ne va pas dire loi car il n'y en pas), d'influences (de variables comme on dit dans le jargon).

Bon je m'égare encore une fois (faudrait m'interdire l'accès a ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

C'est l'heure du kiné alors c'est lui que je vais aller trouver pour l'embeter avec mes théories et mon baratin


----------



## Elisa (24 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me plait ton pays, JeanLuc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis si tous les belges sont comme toi, je change de nationalité tout de suite.

Tu saurais m'éberger pour un temps ... enfin au début, quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 le temps de trouver un appart.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bah forchément ch'est pas fachile d'expliquer cha en mangeant du paté de canad (délicieux d'ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finn tu parles divinement bien malgré la mastication


----------



## Elisa (24 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien capté!
> C'est dur la psycho quand meme!
> 
> 
> ...














Ben ça doit être passionnant, mais faut que je relise plusieurs fois. 
Merci Finn Atlas. Faut que je me teigne en blonde, parce qu'il ne doit plus me rester que trois neuronnes, maintenant ...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'égare encore une fois (faudrait m'interdire l'accès a ce sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan, moi chuis pour "La Psychosociologie pour les nuls" par le professeur Finn_Atlas, et d'ailleurs ça tombe bien, parce que là, je m'emmerde au boulot


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je me teigne en blonde, parce qu'il ne doit plus me rester que trois neuronnes, maintenant ...



Là j'aurais pu faire une réponse style Amok mais je me retiens


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça doit être passionnant, mais faut que je relise plusieurs fois.
> Merci Finn Atlas. Faut que je me teigne en blonde, parce qu'il ne doit plus me rester que trois neuronnes, maintenant ...



Non c'est bon, trois neurones c'est brune.

Blonde c'est en dessous de 2.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Et ben voilà


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

ça va mieux...

à un moment j'avais l'impression de lire les propos de ce pauvre zesmall en  lisant mes posts...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

A y est, le processus d'abrasion reprends...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

En fait c'est comme les éponges pour faire la vaisselle.

Un coup avec le coté vert pour abraser, et un coup avec le coté jaune, pour caresser (en nettoyant quand même...)


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

Et en plus, ça fait mousser.


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour un psychologue social, justement un individu, puisque membre de groupes sociaux (animal social diront les philosophes) a des comportements qui relèvent de tendances (on ne va pas dire loi car il n'y en pas), d'influences



C'est là que j'ai tendance à me méfier : il y en a beaucoup qui ont tendance à faire de tendances des lois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les risques de dérapage ne sont pas minces. 

On devrait obliger les psycho-socios à lire les oeuvres de quelques grands matheux, au moins des extraits. Quand tu lis, par exemple, d'une médaill Fields, que démontrer quelque un théorème, c'est essentiellement persuader les gens en face que ce que tu as fait tient la route, tu te dis qu'une telle prudence par rapport à la notion de "vrai", dans un domaine où on a quand même de sérieux garde-fous, pourrait être mise à profit sans vergogne par les disciplines "presque" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 scientifiques.

Je ne rentrerai pas dans les détails, je suis beaucoup trop incompétent pour ça mais, là aussi par exemple, le glissement d'une corrélation vers un lien de cause à effet est parfois assez jubilatoire.



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (de variables comme on dit dans le jargon).



Pfff, c'est pas du jargon "variable", je suis sûr que tu peux faire beaucoup mieux : désindividuation et compagnie, ça a déjà une autre gueule


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le mot respect j'aime pas trop...
> 
> Trop galvaudé, ça a un petit coté banlieu, qui me navre un peu...



j'aime pas trop non plus, ça a aussi un petit côté bouquin policier de série B : "il le tenait en respect au bout de son flingue", ça me met mal à l'aise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on dirait SonnyBoy prêt à abraser.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

VOilà...

Et sinon, juste pour m'expliquer...

Jubilatoire, c'est quand on a la trique ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est là que j'ai tendance à me méfier : il y en a beaucoup qui ont tendance à faire de tendances des lois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entièrement d'accord avec toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOilà...
> 
> Et sinon, juste pour m'expliquer...
> 
> Jubilatoire, c'est quand on a la trique ?



Non c'est quand tu jettes la lingette dans la poubelle


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est quand tu jettes la lingette dans la poubelle



_Post branlettum, anima jubile._


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> _Post branlettum, anima jubile._



_Branletta in postum, anima jubile._


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Bande frimeurs !!

Zont été enfants de choeur alors ils se la pêtent !!


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> _Branletta in postum, anima jubile._



Ah, j'm'étais trompé ?
_Erectare humanum est._


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

parce que t'as pas compris peut être


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Nan, j'ai pas compris.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'm'étais trompé ?
> _Erectare humanum est._



_Omne erectum pro magnifico est _


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bande frimeurs !!
> 
> Zont été enfants de choeur alors ils se la pêtent !!



Et c'est quoi qui t'as mis sur la voie ? L'idiome employé ou le thème des citations ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Le sujet biensur...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> _Omne erectum pro magnifico est _



A y est, je décroche... Faut toujours toujours toujours qu'il y en ai un plus culturé que moi pour faire le malin à ma place, c'est terrible, non mais oh, à la fin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Tu pourrai m'en apprendre


----------



## Fulvio (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrai m'en apprendre








Mais attention, ne gnagnatons pas trop, c'est un coup à se faire abraser


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Moi je peux t'apprendre le conditionnel si tu veux...
























Sans rancune ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> VOilà...
> 
> Et sinon, juste pour m'expliquer...
> 
> Jubilatoire, c'est quand on a la trique ?



Faut surtout pas se biler, là où il y a de la bile, y a pas de plaisir


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux t'apprendre le conditionnel si tu veux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non! non! je compte bien en apprendre plus tard mais bon ça dépend du bon vouloir du prof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sans rancune


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut surtout pas se biler, là où il y a de la bile, y a pas de plaisir



Y a de la bile ? où?


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Y a de la bile ? où?



Homme de peu de foie !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Homme de peu de foie !



Foie de Billou


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2004)

ça tourne au TGV ici...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour ce qui est du fond et notamment des bonjour(s) récurrents en Belgique, faut relativiser : en France y a des coins où les gens se disent bonjour aussi, quand ils se croisent dans la rue ou les boutiques, qu'ils se connaissent ou non. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est sûr c'est beaucoup agréable que des gens qui tirent la gueule en permanence !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je crois pas que ça change grand chose sur le fond : c'est pas pour autant que les gens se respectent ou qu'ils sont plus proches les uns des autres. Si tous le monde dit bonjour, tout le monde n'est pas "meilleur" pour autant...
Ce serait bien mais c'est pas...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2004)

Moi tous les jours je serre la pince à des types que je n'estime que trés peu (euphémisme...), donc effectivement la politesse n'est que de la politesse...


----------



## Jean_Luc (24 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu saurais m'éberger pour un temps ... enfin au début, quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien sur !!!!! Sans problème !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attends ... juste un instant que je demande à ma femme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaaaïïïïïeeeeeeeeeeee !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Euh ! par hasard, aurais-tu de la place ce soir pour 2 fidèles compagnons ... un vieux roué de coups et un petit noir poilu avec des grandes oreilles, une petite queue et un sac de couchage ??? 
...je tiens à préciser que c'est bien le petit noir poilu qui a une petit queue... non mais !!!


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...je tiens à préciser que c'est bien le petit noir poilu qui a une petit queue... non mais !!!



Oui oui oui, c'est cela, c'est cela


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi tous les jours je serre la pince à des types que je n'estime que trés peu (euphémisme...), donc effectivement la politesse n'est que de la politesse...



eh ouais ! 

Sont cons ces parisiens ! dans le nord aussi on dit bonjour, ya pas que chez ces cons de belges...


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> eh ouais !
> 
> Sont cons ces parisiens ! dans le nord aussi on dit bonjour, ya pas que chez ces cons de belges...



en banlieue aussi d'ailleurs

_Hé M'dame, b'soar, m'dame steuplait, fais pas ta chienne, file-nous tes thunes !

merci connaaaasse!_


----------



## Lio70 (24 Février 2004)

Pour Elisa c'est peut-être plus simple que ça:

quand elle a démarré, le sdf l'a remerciée parce que la roue ne se trouvait plus sur son pied.

(vais m'faire lyncher moi)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, moi chuis pour "La Psychosociologie pour les nuls" par le professeur Finn_Atlas, et d'ailleurs ça tombe bien, parce que là, je m'emmerde au boulot


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2004)

On envoie les chèques à Amok comme d'habitude?


----------



## Elisa (25 Février 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Elisa c'est peut-être plus simple que ça:
> 
> quand elle a démarré, le sdf l'a remerciée parce que la roue ne se trouvait plus sur son pied.
> 
> (vais m'faire lyncher moi)



Hihihi.











Ce n'était donc que ça !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2004)

Apparemment il s'est trouvé une superbe descente de lit pour les matins dis donc !


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment il s'est trouvé une superbe descente de lit pour les matins dis donc !








 superbe d'accord pour le reste


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> superbe d'accord pour le reste



Qu'entends- tu par là...? Qu'elle est superbe mais pas au lit, où qu'elle refuse toujours sa couche  à notre grand fauve ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Qu'entends- tu par là...? Qu'elle est superbe mais pas au lit, où qu'elle refuse toujours sa couche  à notre grand fauve ?



qui ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha oui ma toison est toujours superbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour le reste je ne suis pas sûr qu'Amok apprécie à moins que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon un combat de fauve l'inspirera sans doute


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> qui ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A moins que quoi?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon un combat de fauve l'inspirera sans doute



Si en plus c'est terriblement animal, je dois avouer que....


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> qui ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben la superbe descente de lit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut suivre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 _*Et on arrête d'éditer ses posts, c'est la foire sinon !!*_


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A moins que quoi?!



Non...rien je ne me permettrais pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben la superbe descente de lit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha oui d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon l'idée de partager la couche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut voir j'aime bien mon confort quand même et puis je suis du genre chacun ses appartements


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui d'accord
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il y a bien longtemps que je ne me contente plus du frottement d'un jetté de lit ou d'un tapis mort, même soyeux, pour assouvir mes envies éjaculatoires. Je préfère infiniment le mouvement aérien d'un bas de soie, plus léger tactilement parlant, et tellement plus féminin. Surtout si le poignet gracile qui le meut est le prolongement d'un regard coquin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loup peut être mais néanmoins homme quand même!


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> il y a bien longtemps que je ne me contente plus du frottement d'un jetté de lit ou d'un tapis mort, même soyeux, pour assouvir mes envies éjaculatoires. Je préfère infiniment le mouvement aérien d'un bas de soie, plus léger tactilement parlant, et tellement plus féminin. Surtout si le poignet gracile qui le meut est le prolongement d'un regard coquin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un vrai chaud-lupin, cet Amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Faut dire que les Canis lupus femelles gonflables ça doit pas être monnaie courante non plus


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> un vrai chaud-lupin, cet Amok



J'eusse préféré "chaud lupus", mais je vais mettre ca sur le compte d'un glissement de doigt provoqué par le beurre du sandwich de 16:00.


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que les Canis lupus femelles gonflables ça doit pas être monnaie courante non plus



Il faut bien avouer qu'elles sont plus souvent gonflantes que gonflables, dieu merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant, nombre d'entre nous, si ils apprécient de la profondeur chez leur partenaire, ne parlent que rarement d'intellectualité.


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que les Canis lupus femelles gonflables ça doit pas être monnaie courante non plus



Il y a aussi la version gonflante, assez répandue tout de même...


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien avouer qu'elles sont plus souvent gonflantes que gonflables, dieu merci



Qu'est-ce que je disais !!


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'eusse préféré "chaud lupus", mais je vais mettre ca sur le compte d'un glissement de doigt provoqué par le beurre du sandwich de 16:00.



Sorry, j'ai pas l'habitude d'accoler ce genre d'adjectif à mon prénom


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi la version gonflante, assez répandue tout de même...



Ça sent le vécu


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant, nombre d'entre nous, si ils apprécient de la profondeur chez leur partenaire, ne parlent que rarement d'intellectualité.



Abyssale la profondeur alors


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, j'ai pas l'habitude d'accoler ce genre d'adjectif à mon prénom



Mouais.... Je me méfie toujours d'un mec qui se ballade avec du beurre au bout du doigt...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mouais.... Je me méfie toujours d'un mec qui se ballade avec du beurre au bout du doigt...



C'est une preuve flagrante de créativité pourtant


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Joker !!


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une preuve flagrante de créativité pourtant



Ah.... Eclaire nous....


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah.... Eclaire nous....



Il innove dans la matière lubrificatoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour la douceur des mains, je parle, bien sûr


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah.... Eclaire nous....



Tu la veux à vis ou à baïonnette l'ampoule ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu la veux à vis ou à baïonnette l'ampoule ?



Ben, si tu veux Nato, l'ampoule il l'a déjà   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ce serait étonnant qu'elle soit à vis mais le problème c'est peut être la norme CL qui ne va pas avec le norme universelle tu vois comme brancher du 220 sur du 110. Enfin moi ce que j'en dis je ne suis pas allé vérifier


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

Ah, d'accord ! Le beurre sur les doigts, c'est donc pour plus avoir d'ampoules dans la main ! J'ai bon ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, si tu veux Nato, l'ampoule il l'a déjà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut juste raccorder au secteur maintenant...


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste raccorder au secteur maintenant...



Ça devient technique, on se croirait dans le forum Os X !!


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, si tu veux Nato, l'ampoule il l'a déjà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *Arrêtez d'éditer vos posts bordel !!* 











Bon, sinon, tu préconises quoi pour les k/w... du 70 ou du 100 ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient technique, on se croirait dans le forum Os X !!



Ben c'est pour ça qu'y en a qui sont pas modos parce que question branchement faut voir... quoiqu'il faut des exceptions pour confirmer la régle aussi


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Arrêtez d'éditer vos posts bordel !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



70 kilowatt ? Vous voulez éclairer le stade de France, là, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Arrêtez d'éditer vos posts bordel !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



70 ou 100 ça doit encore être trop juste je dirais 200


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2004)

biiijoouuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr..... à vas les filles ? (elles se reconnaitrons. je parles des vraies bien sur, pas de Alèm et Nato, toutes les VRAI filles, même celles qui guettent les misogynes derrière des pseudos... masculinisants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> biiijoouuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr..... à vas les filles ? (elles se reconnaitrons. je parles des vraies bien sur, pas de Alèm et Nato, toutes les VRAI filles, même celles qui guettent les misogynes derrière des pseudos... masculinisants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



répondez par MP, ça garderas votre annonymat


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> répondez par MP, ça garderas votre annonymat


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, j'ai pas l'habitude d'accoler ce genre d'adjectif à mon prénom



C'est vrai : chaude ca prend tout de suite une autre signification!


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai : chaude ca prend tout de suite une autre signification!








Nan, chuis pas une guetteuse de propos myso planquée derrière un pseudo masculinisant !

Non mais !


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2004)

t'es pas une chienne de garde... mais plus une chienne Lounge.... c'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> il y a bien longtemps que je ne me contente plus du frottement d'un jetté de lit ou d'un tapis mort, même soyeux, pour assouvir mes envies éjaculatoires. Je préfère infiniment le mouvement aérien d'un bas de soie, plus léger tactilement parlant, et tellement plus féminin. Surtout si le poignet gracile qui le meut est le prolongement d'un regard coquin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi.
On pourrait presque croire qu'il aime les femmes.
C'est drôlement bien imité ...


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Hihi.
> On pourrait presque croire qu'il aime les femmes.
> C'est drôlement bien imité ...



nope je peux confirmer que non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'autre jour au café des négociants, il à trouvé plein de jolies minettes sur lesquelles poser son regard noble et souverain


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> biiijoouuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr..... à vas les filles ? (elles se reconnaitrons. je parles des vraies bien sur, pas de Alèm et Nato, toutes les VRAI filles, même celles qui guettent les misogynes derrière des pseudos... masculinisants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euhhh ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui oui a va.
A va bien, même.


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> nope je peux confirmer que non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il a négocié ???


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> nope je peux confirmer que non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je confirme: endroit très bien fréquenté! la preuve: on y a vu (il y a eu un article dans la presse) Grib' et l'Amok incognitos!


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je confirme: endroit très bien fréquenté! la preuve: on y a vu (il y a eu un article dans la presse) Grib' et l'Amok incognitos!



Gay magazine ?


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Hihi.
> On pourrait presque croire qu'il aime les femmes.
> C'est drôlement bien imité ...





			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, ta fessée te manque...


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non l'Amok ne négocie pas.... ou bien elles posent un regard gourmand, ou bien elles go-back chez leur mère...

de toute façon l'Amok à un emploi du temps réglé comme une horloge suisse.... L'Amok avait un diner ensuite.... pas le temps de lever une soubrette embourgeoisée derrière le rideau


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi, ta fessée te manque...



Paroooles paroooles paroooles ...


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Gay magazine ?



Non l'Amok ne fourre pas la lesbienne, c'est le territoire réservé à l'Alèm qui est très près de ses rouleaux de moquette.... moi j'avais juste trouvé un petit serveur à mon Goût


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Paroooles paroooles paroooles ...



Contacte moi par mail, je t'envoie mes tarifs en retour.


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Paroooles paroooles paroooles ...


non jamais la bouche pleine


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Non l'Amok ne fourre pas la lesbienne



la lesbienne, si! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> moi j'avais juste trouvé un petit serveur à mon Goût



merde, pas vu! Le grand brun?


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non l'Amok ne négocie pas.... ou bien elles posent un regard gourmand, ou bien elles go-back chez leur mère...
> 
> de toute façon l'Amok à un emploi du temps réglé comme une horloge suisse.... L'Amok avait un diner ensuite.... pas le temps de lever une soubrette embourgeoisée derrière le rideau



Ah oui tout dans le timing.

34 secondes de prélis, et 3 min pour les rideaux.
Pfffft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'en ai connu.


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> la lesbienne, si!



fais attention, celle là peut attacher même sur le teflon comme certains escargots pas frais


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tout dans le timing.
> 
> 34 secondes de prélis, et 3 min pour les rideaux.
> 
> J'en ai connu.



Oui, et souvent! Ca se sent!


----------



## anntraxh (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce post est un peu mon sujet décisionnaire.
> .........
> Si personne ne comprends ça, sans sortir des vannes et des conneries, je m'en irais.
> C'est pas du chantage, hein, n'allez pas me faire dire n'importe quoi.
> ...





			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tout dans le timing.
> 
> 34 secondes de prélis, et 3 min pour les rideaux.
> Pfffft
> ...




ah bon ????


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Contacte moi par mail, je t'envoie mes tarifs en retour.



Tu connais l'adresse.
Annonce la couleur ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon p'tit loup


----------



## gribouille (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tout dans le timing.
> 
> 34 secondes de prélis, et 3 min pour les rideaux.
> Pfffft
> ...



c'est le syndrome de la planche à repasser.... c'est comme les folles passives ça... des steacks hachés tout près.... ça se déguste pas ça.... normal


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

Souvent femme varie!


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais l'adresse.
> Annonce la couleur ...
> 
> 
> ...



Passe ta commande, et si je ne suis pas dispo l'Alem me remplacera!


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ????



anntraxh, contente de voir que tu me surveilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rhhôôôô; tu ne peux pas t'en empêcher, hein ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez viens, il n'y a que moi qui m'en occupe de ces deux là.

_Mais j'attendais plutot une réponse à un MP.
Si tu es là tu as dû le lire.
_ 

Bises anntraxh


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> anntraxh, contente de voir que tu me surveilles
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 ou je comprend ou elle ne comprend pas


----------



## anntraxh (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> anntraxh, contente de voir que tu me surveilles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



désolée ...pas reçu de MP ...
quand à "ces deux-là", s'il s'agit de Sa Majesté l'Amok et du seul , unique et incontournable Gribouille, jamais je n'oserai avoir la prétention de m'en "occuper" ... le respect se perd sur ce forum , nom de dieu !!!!


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ou je comprend ou elle ne comprend pas



bah oui, super! ceci explique le : "Ah oui tout dans le timing. 34 secondes de prélis, et 3 min pour les rideaux. J'en ai connu."











			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> quand à "ces deux-là", s'il s'agit de Sa Majesté l'Amok et du seul , unique et incontournable Gribouille, jamais je n'oserai avoir la prétention de m'en "occuper" ... le respect se perd sur ce forum , nom de dieu !!!!



T'inquiètes! si elle se pointe a une aes elle va avoir des cours accélérés.


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> désolée ...pas reçu de MP ...
> quand à "ces deux-là", s'il s'agit de Sa Majesté l'Amok et du seul , unique et incontournable Gribouille, jamais je n'oserai avoir la prétention de m'en "occuper" ... le respect se perd sur ce forum , nom de dieu !!!!



Naaaaannn !!!!! C'est pas vrai ?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pôkool, ça ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me disais que tu ne voulais pas répondre. Bref tant pis.

Majesté Amok ... Rien que ça ?  Pffuuuuu !!! 
Incontournable Gribouille ? J'avais pourtant compris qu'il était bien souvent contourné, moi ?

Enfin je dis ça je ne dis rien, hein ...


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas une chienne de garde... mais plus une chienne Lounge.... c'est ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan, chuis un garçon, malgré les cheveux longs (coupés il y a fort longtemps, d'ailleurs)


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ou je comprend ou elle ne comprend pas




Ben pôkompris alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elisa paumée.


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Incontournable Gribouille ? J'avais pourtant compris qu'il était bien souvent contourné, moi ?



je tiens a prévenir les plus sensibles de nos lecteurs de cesser de lire ce fil a partir de maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elisa, un petit conseil: mets des genouillères et prépare la biafine....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben pôkompris alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah fastoche, comme tu tends cette perche, tu dois donc tenir un bout de réponse


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> come tu tends cette perche, tu dois donc tenir un bout de réponse



Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle tient, mais j'imagine ce qu'elle va prendre... dès que Grib sera rentré du supermarket !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle a interêt a se renforcer les baguettes au niveau des genoux, parce que ca va craquer aux articules. A mon avis ca va être la piste aux étoiles. le Grib va lui dérouler les voyages de Marco Polo mais sans se charger de paquets de soie. Ca risque de virer a la traversée des Alpes version Hanibal.


----------



## Elisa (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je tiens a prévenir les plus sensibles de nos lecteurs de cesser de lire ce fil a partir de maintenant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biafine ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour finir aux urgences ya pas mieux.
Que des trucs a base d'eau mon grand ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez va donc faire tes courses ...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Biafine ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent choix mais je ne crois pas qu'il parlait du même usage


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Biafine ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu es sage, pour ton anniversaire je t'emmenerais pas très loin d'ici, en Camargue, que tu puisses voir les taureaux bander. Assise à califourchon sur des barrières de bois, les yeux brillants, ta jupe a fleurs levée sur tes cuisses bronzées... J'aurais l'infini plaisir de t'observer découvrir la malitude dans toute sa splendeur.

Tu manques de soleil et d'espace. Suce l'herbe qui traine au fond de la bouteille de Vodka en regardant thalassa. Tu fais partie de celles qui n'ont jamais su découvrir le son qui se cache derrière le bruit métallique de roues sur un rail de chemin de fer. Tu n'as même probablement jamais _attendu _ sur le quai d'une gare, ou dans un hall d'aéroport. Tu es juste, de temps en temps, venu chercher quelqu'un et ce qu'il y a de terrible est que tu ne sais pas faire la différence.

Ou alors tu t'exprimes bien mal.


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2004)

t'arrête de draguer Elisa, et puis tu n'est pas de la même génération


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> t'arrête de draguer Elisa, et puis tu n'est pas de la même génération



Elle est bonne celle là! Enfin, celles là!


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> t'arrête de draguer Elisa, et puis tu n'est pas de la même génération



On te regarde la taupe... montre-nous...


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On te regarde la taupe... montre-nous...



on est toujours pas sur que Elisa soit une fille


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Incontournable Gribouille ? J'avais pourtant compris qu'il était bien souvent contourné, moi ?



Gribouille c'est la meilleure ! mais c'est aussi le meilleur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ps: je n'ai pas dit "d'entre nous", je suis une raclure pas un chacal !_


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Et alors ? Fille ou garçon t'es incapable de regarder quelqu'un quand on te parle, ça changera rien pour toi !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Moyen Nato


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Non l'Amok ne fourre pas la lesbienne, c'est le territoire réservé à l'Alèm qui est très près de ses rouleaux de moquette.... moi j'avais juste trouvé un petit serveur à mon Goût



ça avec toi, j'ai toujours su qu'on formerait un couple heureux ! toi les jolis garçons et moi les jolie lesbiennes (et chieuses ssi possibles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) : le couple parfait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













au lieu de passer tes ouikindes à massilia, tu veux pas monter un de ces quatre ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Passe ta commande, et si je ne suis pas dispo l'Alem me remplacera!



ah non, je t'avais dit que je te remplaçais que pour les lesbiennes !


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Fille ou garçon t'es incapable de regarder quelqu'un quand on te parle, ça changera rien pour toi !!



je regarde toujours ailleurs


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moyen Nato



Sans blague !! Faut une mention pour lui répondre maintenant ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Fille ou garçon t'es incapable de regarder quelqu'un quand on te parle, ça changera rien pour toi !!



ya des chutes de "costards sur mesure" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu crois qu'avec les chutes, on peut faire un string en dentelle et un dim-up pour Elisa ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ya des chutes de "costards sur mesure" ?
> 
> ...



Et en couleur en plus !!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et en couleur en plus !!



Merci Jeanba pour la teinture "oeil de grenouille" en passant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bonne celle là! Enfin, celles là!



Zut j'ai raté ça


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es sage, pour ton anniversaire je t'emmenerais pas très loin d'ici, en Camargue, que tu puisses voir les taureaux bander. Assise à califourchon sur des barrières de bois, les yeux brillants, ta jupe a fleurs levée sur tes cuisses bronzées... J'aurais l'infini plaisir de t'observer découvrir la malitude dans toute sa splendeur.
> 
> Tu manques de soleil et d'espace. Suce l'herbe qui traine au fond de la bouteille de Vodka en regardant thalassa. Tu fais partie de celles qui n'ont jamais su découvrir le son qui se cache derrière le bruit métallique de roues sur un rail de chemin de fer. Tu n'as même probablement jamais _attendu _ sur le quai d'une gare, ou dans un hall d'aéroport. Tu es juste, de temps en temps, venu chercher quelqu'un et ce qu'il y a de terrible est que tu ne sais pas faire la différence.
> 
> Ou alors tu t'exprimes bien mal.










Quelques fois je ne comprends pas tout, mais c'est tellement bien écrit que finalement je me fiche du message qu'il contient.

(Euh je ne parle pas de la mâle attitude sus citée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça j'avais compris ... )


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> toi les jolis garçons et moi les jolie lesbiennes



Ca doit être chiant pour vous de devoir faire un choix ...


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être chiant pour vous de devoir faire un choix ...



Oh oui maman, fais nous la leçon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







se faire apprendre la vie par une transexuelle, j'adore !!


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Oh oui maman, fais nous la leçon...
> 
> ...



Beuh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'es pô bien toi ...

On peut pas être fromage ET dessert ?


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Beuh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... 












je prends jamais de menu : toujours à la carte !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Oh oui maman, fais nous la leçon...
> 
> ...



Rhâ malin ça, inceste et transexualité, mainant je dois tout refaire ma flow-chart de la sexualité des membres macgé


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rhâ malin ça, inceste et transexualité, mainant je dois tout refaire ma flow-chart de la sexualité des membres macgé



_auto-censure !!_














entre la carpe et le lapin, j'ai choisi !


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _auto-censure !!_



il y a le monsieur Loyal des forums (un gars avec un costard rouge quoi) qui a dit que les modérateurs ne devaient pas tenir des propos que les moins de 18 ans ne pouvaient comprendre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




conseil aux moins de 18 ans (homme/femme/lapin mais carpes exclues) : quand vous couchez avec une fille, évitez que son père soit une femme, ça suprend au petit-déjeuner !


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

_supermoquette 
Membre 
Major 
02/03/2004 09:10 
Consulte 'Qui est En Ligne ?' _

tu serais pas du genre voyeur, toi ?


----------



## semac (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il y a le monsieur Loyal des forums (un gars avec un costard rouge quoi) qui a dit que les modérateurs ne devaient pas tenir des propos que les moins de 18 ans ne pouvaient comprendre !
> 
> ...



Surtout si vous tombé amoureux de la dite mère !!!


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> il y a le monsieur Loyal des forums (un gars avec un costard rouge quoi) qui a dit que les modérateurs ne devaient pas tenir des propos que les moins de 18 ans ne pouvaient comprendre !



Il n'a pas tord, hélas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je vais réintegrer mes forums techniques car seuls ces propos là m'interressent lorsque je suis dans un bar!


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Surtout si vous tombé amoureux de la dite mère !!!



non, je confirme : la mère était une femme*, le père aussi d'ailleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















*_allez savoir depuis..._


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _supermoquette
> Membre
> Major
> 02/03/2004 09:10
> ...



Merde, grillé


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas tord, hélas



hélas pour nous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors je vais réintegrer mes forums techniques car seuls ces propos là m'interressent lorsque je suis dans un bar!



d'ailleurs, tu nous rend visite quand ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> conseil aux moins de 18 ans (homme/femme/lapin mais carpes exclues) : quand vous couchez avec une fille, évitez que son père soit une femme, ça suprend au petit-déjeuner !



ça sent la complication pour la prochaine AES


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, tu nous rend visite quand ?



Si j'avais su que ce serait une soirée à thème "costard" et que l'on pourait dire du mal des autres je serais surement venu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant, vu que je dévalais dans un crissement de quarts affutés comme des rasoirs de vertigineuses pentes enneigées, cela me semblait difficile pour cette fois!


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

tu as le choix, il parait que le jeudi (excepté celui qui vient) nous serons désormais servi par une charmante autochtone au Cannibale ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et que le Lou va devenir WiFi (sympa sauf les soirs de concerts quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), d'ailleurs, faut  que j'aille voir les prix d'un petit routeur 54G...


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tu as le choix, il parait que le jeudi (excepté celui qui vient) nous serons désormais servi par une charmante autochtone au Cannibale !



Autochtone?


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Autochtone?



A.


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> A.



C'est simple de vous suivre j'vous jure


----------



## semac (2 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Autochtone?



Bah oui réglage de tonalité automatique suisse !!









 Ok je sors


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple de vous suivre j'vous jure



Mais tu n'es pas obligée de nous suivre, tu peux aussi nous preceder si tu veux


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu n'es pas obligée de nous suivre, tu peux aussi nous preceder si tu veux



Je doute subitement du bien fondé de cette soudaine  galanterie.


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je doute subitement du bien fondé de cette soudaine  galanterie.



J'ignore totalement si tu es belle et bien fondée*, mais tout le monde sait que le meilleur moment c'est l'escalier!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Comment respecter la charte : leçon 1.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

gâterie?


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gâterie?



Ca passe, sauf si elle est petite, mon chou!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

et voilà un peu de gentillesse et plus personne n'écrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







malin ça


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non jamais la bouche pleine


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)




----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Waooww ... j'ai réussi à consterner Supermoquette.

Elisa troforte ...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

sans majuscule, pas d'chichis


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

Oh le petit complexe d'inferiorité ... C'est tout mignon.


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Fille ou garçon t'es incapable de regarder quelqu'un quand on te parle, ça changera rien pour toi !!



comme le dit Tibo c'est moyen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peut bien délirer sur mackie... mais de cette manière là non... si il y a bien une personne qui ne possède aucune annimosité ici c'est bien lui... lâches-toi plutôt sur moi


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2004)

Faudrait savoir hein !! Quand on met une majuscule on sort de suite le complexe de supériorité et si on en met pas, c'est illico un complexe d'infériorité...


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

oui c'est quoi le juste milieu alors ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

hum, vous pourriez pas tous tirer dans le même sens? que je sache combien de chargeurs préparer


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait savoir hein !! Quand on met une majuscule on sort de suite le complexe de supériorité et si on en met pas, c'est illico un complexe d'infériorité...



Euh, ben j'ai jamais rien dit sur les majuscule.
Pseudo = Prénom = Majuscule.

Qu'importe, il n'y a que vos actes, et vos mots qui peuvent vous rendre majuscule.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

appelez-moi s-m et je vous fais l'milieu


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> comme le dit Tibo c'est moyen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça te ferait trop plaisir. Mais si tu veux jouer les vétérinaires de garde avec la taupe, libre à toi, j'ai rien contre.


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> appelez-moi s-m et je vous fais l'milieu



SM ?? 

Tu travailles à la chaîne ???
Lol


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça te ferait trop plaisir. Mais si tu veux jouer les vétérinaires de garde avec la taupe, libre à toi, j'ai rien contre.



le véto à d'autres bestiolles à piquer ici... si mackie te regardes pas en face c'est peut-être qu'il n'y a rien d'interessant à voir... pas parceque tu irradie... fô pas rêver


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

Cordes en coton


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> le véto à d'autres bestiolles à piquer ici... si mackie te regardes pas en face c'est peut-être qu'il n'y a rien d'interessant à voir... pas parceque tu irradie... fô pas rêver



Ah mais je ne parlais pas de moi, qu'il regarde mes genoux c'est même plus prudent pour son nez, des fois qu'ils leurs prennent l'envie subite de le moucher... Non, je parlais des jupons qu'il pouvait croiser, mais bon, il a peut-être un faible pour les genoux, va savoir avec ces bestioles de quoi elles sont capables quand elles sont submergées par une montée de sève...


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

Mackie s'en tamponne. Dans moins de 15 jours il va s'habiller zen et se débrider le moteur dans l'ile du soleil levant. M'est avis qu'il va nous revenir transformé, le Macalintérieur


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je ne parlais pas de moi, qu'il regarde mes genoux c'est même plus prudent pour son nez, des fois qu'ils leurs prennent l'envie subite de le moucher... Non, je parlais des jupons qu'il pouvait croiser, mais bon, il a peut-être un faible pour les genoux, va savoir avec ces bestioles de quoi elles sont capables quand elles sont submergées par une montée de sève...



et toi mon vieux-beau préféré... il t'arrive quoi à toi quand tu sent ta sève monter ? ... et qui peine avec désespoir à passer chaque coude de l'uretre ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

houla attention je vous préviens: 

Lien entre sexe oral et cancer: faible, mais réel

Anton Vos
Mardi 2 mars 2004 www.letemps.ch


La pratique du sexe oral peut provoquer le développement de tumeurs cancéreuses dans la bouche. Le lien entre les deux phénomènes, que les chercheurs ont longtemps suspecté et qui semble maintenant démontré, est le virus du papillome. Ce résultat provient d'une étude parue dans le Journal of the National Cancer Institute et relayée dans la revue New Scientist du 28 février. 
(...)
Le risque de développer un cancer de la bouche est néanmoins très faible: une sur 10 000 personnes infectées développe une telle tumeur par année. Et la majorité d'entre elles sont encore attribuées *à deux autres activités tout aussi récréatives:* le tabagisme et la consommation d'alcool. C'est pour cette raison que les auteurs de l'étude ne recommandent, en matière de cunnilingus ou de fellation, * aucun changement de comportement. *


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

alors soyons récréatifs


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

Alèm viens ici


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour cette raison que les auteurs de l'étude ne recommandent, en matière de cunnilingus ou de fellation, * aucun changement de comportement. *



Pas plus de risque en cumulant ?


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus de risque en cumulant ?



Bon, tu viens quand à une AES?!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus de risque en cumulant ?



ve fais pas, fuis en drain dve defter, ve te redis fà plutard


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus de risque en cumulant ?



t'as peur de te retrouver serule dans des touzes-partys ?


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu viens quand à une AES?!



Houlaaa ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  si c'est pour marcher de travers, non merci ...


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Houlaaa ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est effectivement un risque...


----------



## Elisa (2 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement un risque...



Ouais, je me sens rassurée tout d'un coup.


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je me sens rassurée tout d'un coup.



Oh, peut être pas en un seul...


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> le véto à d'autres bestiolles à piquer ici...



Des bestiolles !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de quelles bestiolles parles-tu ???




			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ces bestioles de quoi elles sont capables quand elles sont submergées par une montée de sève...  !!!




Des bestiolles !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de quelles bestiolles parles-tu ???


montée de sève chez les bestiolles: hum hum ...... piatos ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ignore totalement si tu es belle et bien fondée*, mais tout le monde sait que le meilleur moment c'est l'escalier!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh, peut être pas en un seul...



C'est pas comme le tir du canon ou à la roulette russe alors?


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Des bestiolles !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben du ficus de W., pourquoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

mais ca devient zoophile ici


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ben du ficus de W.,   pourquoi ?








  nous voilà rassurées quant aux bestiolles.  

Des plantes ...  de belles plantes, font un peu plastoc, mais bon ...


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme le tir du canon ou à la roulette russe alors?



Disons que c'est un peu des deux. Ca tient de la "Columbiad" de Jules Verne et du "voyage au bout de l'enfer".


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2004)

Et bien enfer et dame attention


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien enfer et dame attention



ah... toi aussi tu sais faire des "Gérard--à-2-balles" ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2004)

Oui hein!... T'as vu comme je fais ça bien


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Disons que c'est un peu des deux. Ca tient de la "Columbiad" de Jules Verne et du "voyage au bout de l'enfer".



L'enfer ??

Pourquoi ??? Ne me dis pas que deux fois de suite ça t'es insuportable ...


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> L'enfer ??
> 
> Pourquoi ??? Ne me dis pas que deux fois de suite ça t'es insuportable ...



Oh, tu sais, a mon age canonique on a déjà bien du mal a finir la première (avec démarrage à la manivelle obligatoire), alors envisager une seconde... Ceci étant, cela a quand même un avantage: même si il faut se contenter d'une, elle dure trèèèèèèèès longtemps...

Sinon, une femme (!!!) de ta classe doit connaitre "l'enfer" de Dante: une suite de cercles de plus en plus rétrécis lorsque l'on s'y enfonce. Cela répond a ta question? Je t'épargnerai l'image à découvrir concernant la columbiad et sa destination finale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je m'interroge sur la présence de plus en plus évidente de ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans tes posts. Es-tu sur(e) d'en avoir compris la signification?!


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh, tu sais, a mon age canonique on a déjà bien du mal a finir la première (avec démarrage à la manivelle obligatoire), alors envisager une seconde... Ceci étant, cela a quand même un avantage: même si il faut se contenter d'une, elle dure trèèèèèèèès longtemps...





















			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, une femme (!!!) de ta classe doit connaitre "l'enfer" de Dante: une suite de cercles de plus en plus rétrécis lorsque l'on s'y enfonce. Cela répond a ta question? Je t'épargnerai l'image à découvrir concernant la columbiad et sa destination finale


Pourquoi "une femme  *(!!!)* " ???
Merci de me permettre de découvrir la culture mon p'tit loup.
J'avais saisi l'allusion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je m'interroge sur la présence de plus en plus évidente de ce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demande toi plutot si nous l'interprétons de la même manière :

T'es chou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je t'aime bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es mignon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon p'tit loup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca te va comme interprétation ?


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mars 2004)

Hep, si vous faites des petits, vous m'en gardez un, siouplé ? J'ai toujours rêvé d'avoir un louveteau.


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> T'es chou
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je ne suis pas un homme facile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hep, si vous faites des petits, vous m'en gardez un, siouplé ? J'ai toujours rêvé d'avoir un louveteau.



Déjà il n'est pas question d'avoir *des* petits mais *un* petit, et de plus je me le garde. Je ne vais quand même pas le pervertir dans la promiscuité d'une femelle. Eventuellement je te le passerais pour les vacances, mon p'tit yonderboy. Car il s'agit de lui donner une éducation sérieuse: l'hiver à la montagne (donc chez toi c'est parfait) et l'été a la mer. Nous pouvons également envisager une nurse anglaise pour qu'il travaille la langue et soit, comme son papa, réputé sur les cinq continents pour cela.


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas un homme facile!



L'homme, peut-être... mais le loup ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hep, si vous faites des petits, vous m'en gardez un, siouplé ? J'ai toujours rêvé d'avoir un louveteau.



demandes-en un à un curé


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hep, si vous faites des petits, vous m'en gardez un, siouplé ? J'ai toujours rêvé d'avoir un louveteau.



J'en ai une dizaine qui traînent devant l'église tous les dimanches si tu veux...


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'homme, peut-être... mais le loup ?



Le loup l'est bien plus encore, car son mode de vie lui donne la capacité de tirer partie d'une experience collective ou personnelle.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> l'hiver à la montagne (donc chez toi c'est parfait) (...)



Arf ! Encore quelqu'un qui croit que les montagnes recouvrent tout le département de l'Isère et que tous les Isèrois aime ce truc blanc, froid et collant qui pousse l'hiver sur tout ce qui est exposé au ciel... Eh bien non !


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Homme facile. !!!

T'emballe pas.
J'imageais l'interprétation de ce smiley.
Où t'as vu que ça s'adressait à toi !!
Lol. En plus il se fait des films ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour l'instant tu m'as simplement donné l'envie de te répondre.
Pour le reste il va falloir que t'assures beaucoup plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go faster wolfy.


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Encore quelqu'un qui croit que les montagnes recouvrent tout le département de l'Isère et que tous les Isèrois aime ce truc blanc, froid et collant qui pousse l'hiver sur tout ce qui est exposé au ciel... Eh bien non !



Je ne crois rien du tout, mais comme je passe régulièrement par chez toi, je me dis que je pourrais larguer le louveteau vite fait et que tu te chargerais des derniers kilomètres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste il va falloir que t'assures beaucoup plus.



Je ne fais pas partie de ceux qui se contentent des restes, surtout si, en plus, cela necessite des efforts.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une dizaine qui traînent devant l'église tous les dimanches si tu veux...



Si c'est ce genre de louveteau que je voulais, vous pensez bien que j'irais le prendre à la foire aux bestiaux, euh, pardon, aux JMJ !


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le loup l'est bien plus encore, car son mode de vie lui donne la capacité de tirer partie d'une experience collective ou personnelle.



Il est grand temps de mettre tout ça en pratique alors.


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il est grand temps de mettre tout ça en pratique alors.



Oui, mais je ne sais pas par quoi commencer


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je ne sais pas par quoi commencer






*je crois que faut tout reprendre à zéro * ????

Alors, on commence par quoi ???


----------



## gribouille (3 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *je crois que faut tout reprendre à zéro * ????
> 
> Alors, on commence par quoi ???



je prendrais bien un petit gateau à la pâte d'amande


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *je crois que faut tout reprendre à zéro * ????
> 
> Alors, on commence par quoi ???



Ce que tu veux. Je t'écoute


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je ne sais pas par quoi commencer


Par la case départ, celle des 20 000, ça me semble bien, tout en évitant la case "alem", ça laisse des traces bleues sur le front c'est pas trop seyant.


----------



## gribouille (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Par la case départ, celle des 20 000, ça me semble bien, tout en évitant la case "alem", ça laisse des traces bleues sur le front c'est pas trop seyant.



c'est pas pire qu'un Finn_Atlas avec un damart en pain au lait et un slip moulant fait avec du kiri


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je prendrais bien un petit gateau à la pâte d'amande



sache Gribouille que j'ai horreur de la pâte d'amande ...


----------



## gribouille (3 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sache Gribouille que j'ai horreur de la pâte d'amande ...



j'adorre ça à m'en faire peter les boyos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tant mieux je garde toute la boite pour moa


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Par la case départ, celle des 20 000, ça me semble bien, tout en évitant la case "alem", ça laisse des traces bleues sur le front c'est pas trop seyant.



Je lui ai dit 20 fois de ne pas se frotter sur les queues de billard, mais il est tétu comme une vieille mule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Grib' a dit:
			
		

> un slip moulant fait avec du kiri


----------



## gribouille (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> comme une vieille mule...



ah je cherchais à quoi la tête de nato me faisais penser.... vala c'est bien ça


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'adorre ça à m'en faire peter les boyos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben garde la pour toi tout seul,


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

Un sourire et de l'amour


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ah je cherchais à quoi la tête de nato me faisais penser.... vala c'est bien ça



Nato a une  belle tête, la tienne je l'ai jamais vu... 
je me demande à quoi tu dois bien ressembler ...??

faut que je me renseigne


----------



## gribouille (3 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je me demande à quoi tu dois bien ressembler ...??



a Taki dans Soul Calibur II


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nato a une  belle tête, la tienne je l'ai jamais vu...
> je me demande à quoi tu dois bien ressembler ...??
> 
> faut que je me renseigne



Il est beau comme le subtil mélange d'un dieu grec et d'une DS 21 break, doux comme de la pate d'amande, avec une voix qui semble passée a la peau de chamois d'or.


----------



## gribouille (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> une DS 21 break



j'étais pas dans ma periode deco ambulance pourtant


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est beau comme le subtil mélange d'un dieu grec et d'une DS 21 break, doux comme de la pate d'amande, avec une voix qui semble passée a la peau de chamois d'or.








Si seulement tu m'avais dit ça plus tôt...  GRAND FOU !!


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si seulement tu m'avais dit ça plus tôt...  GRAND FOU !!



Et allez! Encore un qui craque! mais que leur fait-il à tous?!


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et allez! Encore un qui craque! mais que leur fait-il à tous?!



Tu te parles à la troisième personne maintenant ?


----------



## gribouille (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu te parles à la troisième personne maintenant ?



bah... sa majesté....


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bah... sa majesté....



Il a un peu de mal encore à accepter et assimiler tout ça mais il y arrivera, faut pas le décourager !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Homme facile. !!!
> 
> T'emballe pas.
> J'imageais l'interprétation de ce smiley.
> ...



Hé bien! hé bien! Moults clins d'oeil


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je ne sais pas par quoi commencer








 pardi


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

je n'ai pas dit "par qui"!


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais pas partie de ceux qui se contentent des restes, surtout si, en plus, cela necessite des efforts.



Ah oui bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est très bon ça. clap clap ...


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien! hé bien! Moults clins d'oeil



Tibo, viens voir ...








Ayé? Plus jaloux ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas dit "par qui"!



Ça devrait pouvoir s'arranger alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, viens voir ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non,non, ça va aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(private joke)


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Remarquez, a trois cela ne me dérange pas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(1/2 private 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez, a trois cela ne me dérange pas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca te reposera de ta 1/2 préstation ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ca te reposera de ta 1/2 préstation ...



 Exclusif Point de vue images de MacG  *ceci nous laisse deviner que*


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ca te reposera de ta 1/2 préstation ...



Ca ne prend pas, ma belle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je reserve le grand jeu à celles qui le méritent. Je suis sûr que tu n'as pas les cuisses assez musclées ne serait-ce que pour un p'tit 60%. Et intellectualité mise à part je suis sûr que tu n'as pas assez de profondeur.


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne prend pas, ma belle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même si les femmes t'ont toutes soutenu que la grandeur d'âme n'avait que peu d'importance, sache qu'il m'est tout autant impossible de succomber à la petitesse d'esprit.
Tout cérébralité mise à part également.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

pourquoi refuser le suicide?


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Et si on faisait une pause limonade ?


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi refuser le suicide?



Oui remarque, mourir de rire, ça peut le faire aussi


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et si on faisait une pause limonade ?



Vodka pomme pour moi.
Pour me donner du courage.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Même si les femmes t'ont toutes soutenu que la grandeur d'âme n'avait que peu d'importance, sache qu'il m'est tout autant impossible de succomber à la petitesse d'esprit.
> Tout cérébralité mise à part également.




Et bien si tant est qu'il y est petitesse d'esprit, ce que je ne crois pas, normalement ça devrait bien aller avec le manque de profondeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Toutes choses étant égales


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Vodka pomme pour moi.



Faudrait pas non plus que tu laches la verve non plus après


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Même si les femmes t'ont toutes soutenu que la grandeur d'âme n'avait que peu d'importance, sache qu'il m'est tout autant impossible de succomber à la petitesse d'esprit.
> Tout cérébralité mise à part également.



Mieux vaut un petit esprit travailleur qu'une grande âme fainéante


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

courage de quoi? vu que c'est peine perdu?


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Nonop, pas d'alcool, vous êtes tous bien assez échauffés comme ça, une limonade bien frappée fera l'affaire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Mais sinon, la vodka, c'est bon aussi avec du caramel ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 djibi3000)


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pas non plus que tu laches la verve non plus après



Et là, la verve est dans le fruit.


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut un petit esprit travailleur qu'une grande âme fainéante



A quotient égal, la générosité n'est pas faite pour me déplaire ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mars 2004)

T'as pas 100 balles ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

une suffit


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas 100 balles ?



Générosité chez l'homme, Sonny ;-)


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mars 2004)

Tu sais, moi j'suis vachement généreux...

Je donne, je donne, je donne...


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, moi j'suis vachement généreux...
> 
> Je donne, je donne, je donne...



A trop donner on finit par tout perdre.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mars 2004)

Ah ouais ???

Tu m'inquiètes là...


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> A trop donner on finit par tout perdre.



À vaincre sans péril on triomphe sans gloire, etc...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je donne, je donne, je donne...



des leçons, peut-être .....


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mars 2004)

Qui gobe un oeuf, gobe un boeuf...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> des leçons, peut-être .....



Toi tu me saoules...
Mais quand tu seras plus grand, tu comprendras.


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> À vaincre sans péril on triomphe sans gloire, etc...



A trop donner aux autres, certains finissent par tout piller sans considérations.


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui gobe un oeuf, gobe un boeuf...


Je vois que tu soignes toujours ta ligne !!


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu me saoules...
> Mais quand tu seras plus grand, tu comprendras.



Ben je suis pas bien grande mais je te comprends


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mars 2004)

Oui.

D'ailleurs, ce soir...ça va abraser...


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> A trop donner aux autres, certains finissent par tout piller sans considérations.



pas compris


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu me saoules...
> Mais quand tu seras plus grand, tu comprendras.



Petit rigolo


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> 
> D'ailleurs, ce soir...ça va abraser...



Super!
En plus y'a rien a la télé!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, moi j'suis vachement généreux...
> 
> Je donne, je donne, je donne...



C'est pas plutot:



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, moi j'suis vachement généreux...
> 
> Je  *te*  donne, je  *te*  donne, je  *te*  donne...


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Générosité chez l'homme, Sonny ;-)




Nous y voilà donc!


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> pas compris



Pas grave.


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave.



Je comprends pas ce que venait faire ta citation à la suite des posts mais bon... Si tu dis que c'est pas grave, c'est que ça devait pas être si important...


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas ce que venait faire ta citation à la suite des posts mais bon... Si tu dis que c'est pas grave, c'est que ça devait pas être si important...


Je parlais de la générosité chez l'homme.
Sonny disait donner donner donner.
Et je corrigeais en disant qu'il ne faut pas tout donner.

Tu t'offres, tu te dévoiles, tu t'ouvres aux autres, et certaines personnes mal intentionnées en profite, et prennent tout sans scrupules.Et il ne te reste que les blessures et les soufrances.
Voili voilà, mon petit nato.
C'était juste ma pensée du jour, comme ça en passant, mais je sais qu'ici ça servira autrement ... 

Enfin, bon.
Pas grave.

Elisa fatiguée ce soir.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

et voilà le thread est cassé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merde grillé


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> ...mais je sais qu'ici ça servira autrement ...



Tu cherche aussi...:



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> ... tu t'ouvres aux autres...


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Elisa fatiguée ce soir.



Eh bien mon coeur?! Un p'tit coup de mou?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis dans le 13eme jusqu'à demain matin: t'apportes tes baguettes je m'occupe de repeindre les murs couleurs printemps au rouleau!


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherche aussi...:



Bah, oui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous n'êtes pas difficiles à trouver.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chuis cataloguée maintenant.
Mais ça ne m'empêchera pas de poster ce que je pense et ce dont j'ai envie.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

et vice-versa


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mars 2004)

Dis-donc, Amok, rassure-nous, c'est pas toi, le gros loup :

Mon gros loup, ne prenons pas de risques inutiles, le plus tôt sera le mieux. Donne-moi tes instructions. Suzy


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien mon coeur?! Un p'tit coup de mou?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui. Besoin d'un p'tit bisou.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Envie de rentrer chez moi.
Musique.
Me déshabiller.
Un petit truc à boire.
Me faire couler un bon bain brûlant.
Des huiles.
Et me délasser comme ça toute la soirée ...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

nan nan elle s'appelle aurélie


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et vice-versa



Hein ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis pas difficile à provoquer ???


----------



## Fulvio (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan nan elle s'appelle aurélie



Ce qui fait déjà deux prénom féminin pour une seule personne. Et comme on dit, hein, jamais 203.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

ben apparement...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec toi, UltraFlood, c'est du gadget


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben apparement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'excuses, hein, mais je ne comprends pas tout.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui fait déjà deux prénom féminin pour une seule personne. Et comme on dit, hein, jamais 203.



Parles!


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Besoin d'un p'tit bisou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai mieux!

Tu passes chez moi
Tu te déssapes
tu me sers un truc à boire
tu me fais couler un bain
des huiles
Et je me délasse comme ca toute la soirée!

Allez hop, emballé c'est pesé! N'hésite pas trop, je pourrais changer d'avis!!


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mieux!
> 
> Tu passes chez moi
> Tu te déssapes
> ...



Je savais bien que le lupus ne pourrait s'empêcher un trait de machisme.

Ok pour le bain, si on le prend à 2 ... MMmmhh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

et la musique?


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que le lupus ne pourrait s'empêcher un trait de machisme.
> 
> Ok pour le bain, si on le prend à 2 ... MMmmhh.
> 
> ...



Tu ne peux pas mieux tomber: je suis le roi de la natation synchronisée! Tu sais que tu en a de la chance?! Tu vas vivre ton premier vrai orgasme!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(N'oubliez pas, les mecs, de retirer votre galure dès que vous entendrez mon nom) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alem: désolé!


----------



## Elisa (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne peux pas mieux tomber: je suis le roi de la natation synchronisée!



Attention je suis frileuse.
Bonne température dans la SdB.
Et eau très chaude.


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Attention je suis frileuse.
> Bonne température dans la SdB.
> Et eau très chaude.



Ne t'inquiètes pas : tu vas avoir très chaud! ma méthode du Hot Dog est imparable!


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et la musique?



Mon p'tit super, chaque chose en son temps. Si elle a tout du premier coup elle va devenir exigeante, et je vais être obligé d'en venir aux mains. Putain, faut tout vous apprendre!


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc, Amok, rassure-nous, c'est pas toi, le gros loup :
> 
> Mon gros loup, ne prenons pas de risques inutiles, le plus tôt sera le mieux. Donne-moi tes instructions. Suzy



Si le fait que je-ne-connaisse-pas-de-suzy-qui-soit-a-ma-botte peut te rassurer, d'accord: c'est pas moi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Private): Suzy, qu'est ce que tu fous?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit super, chaque chose en son temps. Si elle a tout du premier coup elle va devenir exigeante, et je vais être obligé d'en venir aux mains. Putain, faut tout vous apprendre!



c'est que perso je pratique la méthode d'inversion, très pratique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon si tu m'dis que tu peux le faire sans les mains j'te crois


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais bon si tu m'dis que tu peux le faire sans les mains j'te crois



Mais j'espère bien!


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

Bon, les mecs, l'Elisa ne va pas tarder alors...


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alem: désolé!



euh bon, d'accord !


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les mecs, l'Elisa ne va pas tarder alors...



Ben tu vois que tu y viens quand même aux Dim-up !!  
Et après tu viendras nous dire que t'es po un mec facile...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois que tu y viens quand même aux Dim-up !!



c'est hyper bien pour attacher ce qui dépasse


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est hyper bien pour attacher ce qui dépasse


si ça dépasse, c'est qu'il y a tromperie sur la marchandise !!


----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2004)

C'est ca, bande de nazes!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Tout le monde n'est pas le roi de la crêpe


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde n'est pas le roi de la crêpe



Avec un Louis d'or dans la main, ça porte bonheur paraît...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis faut mettre du Grand-Marnier sur la crêpe aussi, et après le truc c'est qu'il faut la faire flamber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais en général ça flambe facilement


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Je ne lui connaissais pas tous ces talents culinaires au loup, mis à part les pizzas bien sûr !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Arc-en-ciel la pizza


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Arc-en-ciel la pizza



En surgelé ? Ça existe ?


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mieux!
> 
> Tu passes chez moi
> Tu te déssapes
> ...




Vu le calme dans le bar, je me demande si ton invitation se passe bien ???


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

J'ai entendu crier son nom juqu'en suisse


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Comme j'aime bien les Suisses, je ne les écarte jamais dans les bons moments


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu crier son nom juqu'en suisse



Ben dis donc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quel écho!


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

_Politesse française, affaire de coeur, vous n'en saurez pas plus_


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Politesse française, affaire de coeur, vous n'en saurez pas plus_



mais qu'est-ce que le coeur vient faire là-dedans?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

M'empêche que l'écho fut bavard et criant


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Politesse française, affaire de coeur, vous n'en saurez pas plus_


Rien du tout oui, on parlait cuisine nous, on veut savoir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que le four était à bonne température au moins ?


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est-ce que le coeur vient faire là-dedans?



Il y a toujours un peu de coeur à l'ouvrage


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Politesse française, affaire de coeur, vous n'en saurez pas plus_






*trop dit, ou pas assez.....* 

mais je note qu'il y avait beaucoup d'absents hier soir .....
en plus Supermoquette a entendu des hurlements jusqu'en Suisse, moi pas j'ai du double vitrage, et qut à Tibo, lui a eu l'écho ...

Allez fais nous un résumé succinct


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est-ce que le coeur vient faire là-dedans?



Ben faut savoir c'est toute la question de savoir où sont situés les organes précisement


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut savoir c'est toute la question de savoir où sont situés les organes précisement



Passé un certain cap, l'aspect géographique n'a plus d'importance, tout est affaire de don!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

La ruse et l'adresse du Canis Lupus en somme


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La ruse du Canis Lupus en somme



La ruse n'est rien si l'on "m" pas l' "r". En tout acte physique il faut de l'expi(r)ation, mais surtout de l'inspiration!


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La ruse n'est rien si l'on "m" pas l' "r". En tout acte physique il faut de l'expi(r)ation, mais surtout de l'inspiration!



L'*R* de quoi ?


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'*R* de quoi ?



l' "R" rusé!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

D'où la nécessité d'inspirer l"r" de la mer pour trouver ce qui permet de muser


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne peux pas mieux tomber: je suis le roi de la natation synchronisée! Tu sais que tu en a de la chance?! Tu vas vivre ton premier vrai orgasme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mais je rêve.
T'as édité ton post après ma réponse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais t'es ignoble.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'en reviens pas.
Alors ça c'est vil, mesquin, et petit !!!

Elisa consternée


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es ignoble.



Oui, c'est vrai. Mais j'assume! Et tu aimes tellement ca!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

c'est la guerre


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est la guerre



Si la guerre c'est conquérir de nouveaux territoires pour les occuper et imposer sa loi aux forces de l'intérieur, pourquoi pas? J'attends seulement une résistance qui tarde à s'organiser pour des guérillas qui valent le coup de dégainer!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Les causes ne manquent pas mais si elles se ressemblent toutes la meilleure est celle qui trouve grâce à nos yeux, et sachant qu'elle est fugace, cette grâce, force est de constater qu'il faut parfois chercher pas très loin de nos yeux


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> l' "R" rusé!


Mouais, l'*R* roumain en quelques sortes... Fourbe quoi !!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve.
> T'as édité ton post après ma réponse.
> 
> 
> ...



et encore une belle journée sur ce thread


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

gaffe au lancé de couteaux Majesté, je viens de ré-entendre ton nom mais cette fois avec un ton plutôt vénère


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

tu parle d'un ton sévère... faut pas confondre avec l'hystérie


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gaffe au lancé de couteaux Majesté, je viens de ré-entendre ton nom mais cette fois avec un ton plutôt vénère



M'a l'air un peu défroquée la majesté en question.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Le courroux est bien grand semble-t-il


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

t'as l'intention de te faire fourrer à sec toi ?


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les causes ne manquent pas mais si elles se ressemblent toutes la meilleure est celle qui trouve grâce à nos yeux, et sachant qu'elle est fugace, cette grâce, force est de constater qu'il faut parfois chercher pas très loin de nos yeux



Carresser une grace* du regard n'a jamais necessité une obligation de cause, même si l'effet peut être présent sous la forme d'un rythme cardiaque accéléré et d'un afflux de sang victime de la pesanteur. La fugacité d'un parfum suspendu dans l'aérien a souvent plus de mémoire que la persistance rétinienne, et quelques centimètres carrés d'épiderme poivré sont bien plus efficaces en souvenir que des poupées, même si par un subtil emboitement elles deviennent avec le temps qui passe gigognes.

* Mackie, consulte le dico: l'orthographe prend ici toute son importance!


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve.
> T'as édité ton post après ma réponse.
> 
> 
> ...




pov' fille


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Je n'ose imaginer la précarité d'un tel emboîtement


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'as l'intention de te faire fourrer à sec toi ?



Par ton Boing en sucre ? Faudrait encore que les aiguilleurs lâchent le piquet de grève pour qu'il décolle


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tu parle d'un ton sévère... faut pas confondre avec l'hystérie



non non vénère j'y tiens


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ose imaginer la précarité d'un tel emboîtement



Tout le monde sait que le printemps voit le retour des gigognes sur les clochers, et il suffit de faire tinter pour qu'elles se posent aux terrasses des cafés. La précarité est connue d'avance, car aux premiers frimas elles reprennent leur envol. Et s'il reste quelques plumes sur le pavé, ce sont rarement les leurs


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Par ton Boing en sucre ? Faudrait encore que les aiguilleurs lâchent le piquet de grève pour qu'il décolle



fais la fière la libellule, une épingle suffiras


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> fais la fière la libellule, une épingle suffiras



Sois pas déçu va, t'auras d'autres occasions


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

au fait t'as remarqué sur la page d'index que t'as ton annif tous les jours? pratique, à la retraite pour le printemps, t'aura le temps de t'occupé de nato


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Soit pas déçu va, t'auras d'autres occasions



je crois pas, t'es trop vieille


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> au fait t'as remarqué sur la page d'index que t'as ton annif tous les jours?



Vi, il adore les bougies et les gâteries à la crème !!


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'aura le temps de t'occupé de nato



t'inquiètes, le coli est prêt, avec sonny on a une bonne adresse pour les grabataires a Drancy


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vi, il adore les bougies et les gâteries à la crème !!



ça dépends... celle d'alèm vire patissière, force de ne pas utiliser le batteur


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde sait que le printemps voit le retour des gigognes sur les clochers, et il suffit de faire tinter pour qu'elles se posent aux terrasses des cafés. La précarité est connue d'avance, car aux premiers frimas elles reprennent leur envol. Et s'il reste quelques plumes sur le pavé, ce sont rarement les leurs





Les migrateurs se déplument à courir après le soleil et perdent leur fougue dans des courses folles pour ne récolter que la fatigue, ce qui leur reste bien.

Ceux qui restent, se cachent avec d'autres. Ils ramassent leurs plumes pour se protéger des frimas de l'hiver et voir un avenir meilleur. Pas de courses folles, juste le choc du départ mais le coeur bat encore...


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je crois pas, t'es trop vieille



Ça tombe plutôt bien la grib, je ne fais pas garderie non plus


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa? ouhou?


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

tant mieux, ça éviteras des génération perdues


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elisa? ouhou?



t'as pas remarqué que c'est pas comme ça qu'on l'appelle.... pffff tu suis pas toi


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les migrateurs se déplument à courir après le soleil et perdent leur fougue dans des courses folles pour ne récolter que la fatigue, ce qui leur reste bien.
> Ceux qui restent, se cachent avec d'autres. Ils ramassent leurs plumes pour se protéger des frimas de l'hiver et voir un avenir meilleur. Pas de courses folles, juste le choc du départ mais le coeur bat encore...



N'ayant rien du castor* j'ai du mal a construire un barrage et du moineau n'ai pas l'habileté pour assembler des brindilles en rond. Je préfère avoir froid que partager le nid d'une pie.

* elle n'est pas plate, et l'aqueux n'est pas mon truc


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas remarqué que c'est pas comme ça qu'on l'appelle.... pffff tu suis pas toi



Encore une qui marche plus au doigt qu'à l'oeil?!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas remarqué que c'est pas comme ça qu'on l'appelle.... pffff tu suis pas toi



ben non, pas l'temps, je drague, l'université n'est pas faite pour y réfléchir


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore une qui marche plus au doigt qu'à l'oeil?!



à la carotte... : 

_Elisa, Elisa, Elisa saute moi au couilles
Elisa, Elisa, Elisa tu vas l'avoir ta bourre.... etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant rien du castor* j'ai du mal a construire un barrage et du moineau n'ai pas l'habileté pour assembler des brindilles en rond. Je préfère avoir froid que partager le nid d'une pie.
> 
> * elle n'est pas plate, et l'aqueux n'est pas mon truc



Dormir sur les tessons c'est courir le risque de devenir exsangue... Pour le reste l'invitation est toujours possible et la rénovation souvent louable


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Encore une qui marche plus au doigt qu'à l'oeil?!



Et marcher le doigt dans l'oeil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et marcher le doigt dans l'oeil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans ce cas, soit il faut avoir la main très élastique, soit être capable de dormir comme les chiens, soit faire un choix!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

L'élasticité est, il est vrai, souvent ce qui manque


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dormir sur les tessons c'est courir le risque de devenir exsangue... Pour le reste l'invitation est toujours possible et la rénovation souvent louable



Etre exsangue t'évite de saigner, on ne m'invite pas on me prie, et question rénovation j'ai compris qu'on ne fait jamais du neuf avec du vieux!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Etre exsangue t'évite de saigner, on ne m'invite pas on me prie, et question rénovation j'ai compris qu'on ne fait jamais du neuf avec du vieux!



Il s'agit de préciser bien sûr de quelle rénovation on parle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rénover c'est surtout redonner de la vie à ce qui n'en a plus, aurais-je du préciser... Les vieilles casseroles trouées étant à mon avis bonnes à être jetées


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Etre exsangue t'évite de saigner, on ne m'invite pas on me prie, et question rénovation j'ai compris qu'on ne fait jamais du neuf avec du vieux!



par contre j'ai adoré me faire rénover par du vieux


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les vieilles casseroles trouées étant à mon avis bonnes à être jetées



ah non ça fait une économie sur des éventuelles passoires neuves à acheter


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> par contre j'ai adoré me faire rénover par du vieux



c'est hype d'être rangé dans un musée


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les vieilles casseroles trouvées étant à mon avis bonnes à être jetées



Les casseroles n'ont jamais été un problème. Elles ont même l'avantage d'avoir un manche pour que l'on puisse les faire tournoyer afin de les envoyer le plus loin posible. Un courant d'air, un bruit mat derrière les colines et la terre qui recouvre peu à peu le cuivre.
Il en est tout autre des lacrymatoires. Il est parfois de ces objets que l'on hésite à briser de peur que le contenu ne vous saute au visage. De toute façon, on ne profanne pas un tombeau, et mes pouvoirs ne m'autorisent pas a insufler de la vie dans ce qui en est vide.
Je suis déjà satisfait, à défaut de maitriser le feu, de voir naitre parfois une étincelle dans une pupille.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

[vilnius]Bon tu peux détacher elisa du radiateur maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/vilnius]


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> [vilnius]Bon tu peux détacher elisa du radiateur maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai bien essayé, mais elle refuse. Elle prétend que comme ca elle sera prête plus rapidement ce soir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà satisfait, à défaut de maitriser le feu, de voir naitre parfois une étincelle dans une pupille.



Allumez le feu l'Amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi je ne sais que protéger la flamme qui vacille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant aux casseroles personne n'aime les déterrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais elles sont bien là et parfois la colline ne suffit pas à les faire oublier cependant si le geste est assez fort sûrement que ...


PS: ça sent la crêpe brûlée où est Élisa


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça sent la crêpe brûlée où est Élisa



Chez gribouille je crois! Il voulait lui montrer un truc!


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chez gribouille je crois! Il voulait lui montrer un truc!








 peut être même qu'elle l'a bâillonné   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On ne l'entend plus


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2004)

*Stop !!  urgent ...* 

je viens de recevoir un message de Gribouille ...


Petites expériences à l'heure du déjeuner : 

PROPRIETES PHYSIQUES : Entre en ébullition pour un rien et gèle sans raison. Conductivité thermique: faible surtout aux extrémités inférieures. Coefficient de dilatation : augmente avec les années. Cède aux pressions appliquées aux points sensibles. Structure moléculaire : parfaite à 90/60/90, existe aux USA sous forme croissante 60/90/120 et dans les pays nordiques sous forme dite plate 50/50/50.






  je sais pas ce qu'il est en train de bidouiller, mais  ... hum hummmmm


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Allumez le feu l'Amok  moi je ne sais que protéger la flamme qui vacille



Mon rôle sera donc de parcourir inlassablement des tranchées et des sillons emplis de sang impur pour enfin découvrir sous un arc de triomphe un poilu qui cessera d'être inconnu!


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon rôle sera donc de parcourir inlassablement des tranchées et des sillons emplis de sang impur pour enfin découvrir sous un arc de triomphe un poilu qui cessera d'être inconnu!


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon rôle sera donc de parcourir inlassablement des tranchées et des sillons emplis de sang impur pour enfin découvrir sous un arc de triomphe un poilu qui cessera d'être inconnu!



c'est du Tardi ou du Manara?


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est du Tardi ou du Manara?



Manara ???


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est du Tardi ou du Manara?



A 50% du Yves Mirande légèrement détourné! Cherche pas : il n'a jamais déssiné de BD!!!


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon rôle sera donc de parcourir inlassablement des tranchées et des sillons emplis de sang impur pour enfin découvrir sous un arc de triomphe un poilu qui cessera d'être inconnu!














Je te vois si bien la fleur au fusil, coiffant le canon fumant, le dernier coup tiré, de sa baillonette, pour engager l'ultime combat au corp à corps, tentant de faire pénétrer l'arme dans la chair adverse.

Sus à l'ennemi.


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> tentant de faire pénétrer l'arme dans la chair adverse.



Oui, bien lentement et en le regardant droit dans les yeux!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A 50% du Yves Mirande légèrement détourné! Cherche pas : il n'a jamais déssiné de BD!!!



Bon, ok, j'arrête de lire mon Georges Batailles


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bien lentement et en le regardant droit dans les yeux!



j'croyais que tu n'voulais pas en parler


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Stop !!  urgent ...*
> 
> je viens de recevoir un message de Gribouille ...
> 
> ...













Je suis pour le moment pas trop mal structurée moléculairement parlant, mais s'il continue à tirer desus comme ça, je vais finir en Norvegienne résidant à Portland ... ;-)


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ok, j'arrête de lire mon Georges Batailles



Ca vaut mieux! Surtout qu'il a quand même sorti une belle montagne de conneries celui là!


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pour le moment pas trop mal structurée moléculairement parlant, mais s'il continue à tirer desus comme ça, je vais finir en Norvegienne résidant à Portland ... ;-)



Bon, Gribouille, ca suffit! Tu saccages le matos, là! C'est pas un jouet!!!! Tu as déjà cassé un Mackie et le Alem de ton anniversaire, ca va bien!!!


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> mais s'il continue à tirer desus comme ça, je vais finir en Norvegienne résidant à Portland ... ;-)



de toute façon je n'aimes pas les omelettes... et pis je ne sais pas cuisiner... c'est tout ce que je ne sais pas faire avec "être agréable-gentil et consensuel"


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaut mieux! Surtout qu'il a quand même sorti une belle montagne de conneries celui là!



je ne lis pas Georges Batailles parceque j'aime lire


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaut mieux! Surtout qu'il a quand même sorti une belle montagne de conneries celui là!








 Le Bleu du Ciel et l'Histoire de l'oeil sont des chefs-d'oeuvres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai même pratiqué


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Gribouille, ca suffit! Tu saccages le matos, là! C'est pas un jouet!!!! Tu as déjà cassé un Mackie et le Alem de ton anniversaire, ca va bien!!!



le mackie je l'ai recompilé avec autre chose... un résidu de Nato pour le côté "horizontal" de la vie amoureuse.... le gyroscope de mackie est bloqué... celui de Nato déboussolé... on vas bien voir ce que ça fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le Alèm il étais collé à sa boite.... y'avais un défaut...qqu chose avait coulé on dirais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'avais réussis avec une pince multiprise à l'arraché de là.... pis au bout d'une heure d'utilisation.... ça s'est mis a sentir le chaud... à fumer noir.... grésiller.... et il s'est suicidé sur une pelotte d'épingles.... j'ai pas compris....


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon je n'aimes pas les omelettes... et pis je ne sais pas cuisiner... c'est tout ce que je ne sais pas faire avec "être agréable-gentil et consensuel"



Si si je suis sûre que tu peux faire preuve de sensualité ..


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le Bleu du Ciel et l'Histoire de l'oeil sont des chefs-d'oeuvres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui après tout c'est assez courant... regarde Alèm... il pratique bien la collection Arlequin


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Si si je suis sûre que tu peux faire preuve de sensualité ..



tout a fait.... en présence d'Amok ou d'un bloc de pâte d'amandes ou d'un plateau de sushis... 


_les trois ensemble je suis doux comme un bas de soie (comme dans la chanson de Nougaro) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui après tout c'est assez courant... regarde Alèm... il pratique bien la collection Arlequin



m'a l'air bien sympathique votre alèm là, si je vous suis bien (pas sûr chuis une flemme) il suffit d'aller boire un verre avec lui pour finir par dormir avec la fille qu'il a essayé de draguer, j'ai bon?


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'a l'air bien sympathique votre alèm là, si je vous suis bien (pas sûr chuis une flemme) il suffit d'aller boire un verre avec lui pour finir par dormir avec la fille qu'il a essayé de draguer, j'ai bon?



pas mieux


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'a l'air bien sympathique votre alèm là, si je vous suis bien (pas sûr chuis une flemme) il suffit d'aller boire un verre avec lui pour finir par dormir avec la fille qu'il a essayé de draguer, j'ai bon?



bah oui, c'est exactement ca!


----------



## Fulvio (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je ne lis pas Georges Batailles parceque j'aime lire



gribouille est atteint du syndrome sonnyboy.... vite un lance flammes


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

non c'est juste une reprise...

c'est ce que j'ai répondus à l'éxaminateur du bac de français quand il à voulus m'interroger sur Sartre


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je ne lis pas Georges Batailles parceque j'aime lire



tu le lis pourquoi alors ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je te vois si bien la fleur au fusil, coiffant le canon fumant, le dernier coup tiré, de sa baillonette, pour engager l'ultime combat au corp à corps, tentant de faire pénétrer l'arme dans la chair adverse.
> 
> Sus à l'ennemi.



Et bien ça travaille là-dessous


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon je n'aimes pas les omelettes... et pis je ne sais pas cuisiner... c'est tout ce que je ne sais pas faire avec "être agréable-gentil et consensuel"



Ceci doit bien pouvoir compenser cela


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'a l'air bien sympathique votre alèm là, si je vous suis bien (pas sûr chuis une flemme) il suffit d'aller boire un verre avec lui pour finir par dormir avec la fille qu'il a essayé de draguer, j'ai bon?



Si c'est que pour dormir je vois vraiment pas l'interet...


----------



## anntraxh (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est que pour dormir je vois vraiment pas l'interet...


note qu'avec toi, où est l'intérêt, vu qu'on ne souvient de rien ???


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> note qu'avec toi, où est l'intérêt, vu qu'on ne souvient de rien ???



justement! Comme ca on peut recommencer autant de fois qu'on veux, alors que parfois quand on se souvient...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> note qu'avec toi, où est l'intérêt, vu qu'on ne souvient de rien ???



ça sent le vécu ça ...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le vécu ça ...



Lis plutot ma signature...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Lis plutot ma signature...



*iMac G3 special graphite 600 Mhz, 40 GO, 768 MB SDRAM, OS X.3.2 *

Oui en effet ... c'est pas gagné pour toi ...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *iMac G3 special graphite 600 Mhz, 40 GO, 768 MB SDRAM, OS X.3.2 *
> 
> Oui en effet ... c'est pas gagné pour toi ...






*Sleep with an anesthesiologist, you won't remember a thing  *...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *Sleep with an anesthesiologist, you won't remember a thing  *...



Roooo si je peux plus jouer à la BiiiiIIIIIIP ... même plus drôle ...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2004)

Bon alors c'est quand qu'on baise ?


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *iMac G3 special graphite 600 Mhz, 40 GO, 768 MB SDRAM, OS X.3.2 *
> 
> Oui en effet ... c'est pas gagné pour toi ...




















Pas de quoi en faire un SDRAM !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2004)

Trop marrant...

Z'avez bouffé des clowns ?

On dirait Karl40 tellement c'est drôle !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas de quoi en faire un SDRAM !



Arrrffffff !!! (aurait répondu thebig)


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Trop marrant...
> 
> Z'avez bouffé des clowns ?
> 
> On dirait Karl40 tellement c'est drôle !!!



tiens, d'ou tu sors toi?
Ca devait abraser velu hier soir et puis plus rien...
t'as préféré regarder la télé?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pas de quoi en faire un SDRAM !



Petite configuration mais grosse optimisation de l'utilisation


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Petite configuration mais grosse optimisation de l'utilisation



C'est moi que tu traite de petite config ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je le crois pas !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas la peine de revenir en m'appelant ma puce.
Ca ne prendra pas !!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi que tu traite de petite config ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je parlais de ma gonfig (SDRAM)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La tienne je l'ai jamais vue donc j'en reste a la config par defaut...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ne t'inquiete pas je n'ai jamais appellé personne "ma puce"


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de ma gonfig (SDRAM°...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meuh, je sais bien mon jp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La mienne tu l'as jamais vu.
Tu crois que tout le monde va comprendre ?
Bon alors tu dis rien à personne et je te la montre vite fait !!


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Meuh, je sais bien mon jp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'ouis-je??????? Femme infidèle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Meuh, je sais bien mon jp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vite fait?... Pas interessé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ca fait longtemps que je joue plus a "je te la montre si tu me la montre"


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> tiens, d'ou tu sors toi?
> Ca devait abraser velu hier soir et puis plus rien...
> t'as préféré regarder la télé?



En fait, on m'a conseillé d'aller voir la photo de ce cher karl, afin de me faire une idée de son age, etc...

Ceci dans le but de ne pas trop perdre de temps en explications inutiles..

Dont acte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ouis-je??????? Femme infidèle!!!!!!!!!



Ya tout à ouinjer ya rien à ouijer


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ouis-je??????? Femme infidèle!!!!!!!!!



Pas d'inquietude votre Altesse: je ne chasse pas sur les terres en jachère...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'inquietude votre Altesse: je ne chasse pas sur les terres en jachère...



Ben faut défricher pi mettre un peu d'gazon


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'inquietude votre Altesse: je ne chasse pas sur les terres en jachère...



Il ne s'agit pas de toi, mon bon jp. J'ai bien vu que tu ne prétais pas suite aux propositions malhonnêtes de la fourbe! je cesse de la surveiller 5 minutes et elle démonte le radiateur pour ensuite, nue comme un ver sauter sur mon Ti et surfer à tout va sur des sites que la morale réprouve!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas de toi, mon bon jp. J'ai bien vu que tu ne prétais pas suite aux propositions malhonnêtes de la fourbe!



Cela dit, apres une bonne dose de Roundup, j'ai rien contre la culture sur bruli (meme si ca appauvrit les sous sols)


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas de toi, mon bon jp. J'ai bien vu que tu ne prétais pas suite aux propositions malhonnêtes de la fourbe! je cesse de la surveiller 5 minutes et elle démonte le radiateur pour ensuite, nue comme un ver sauter sur mon Ti et surfer à tout va sur des sites que la morale réprouve!





Notre mâlitude en est également toute rassérénée dans sa masculinité de voir tant de fourberie féminisée.


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, apres une bonne dose de Roundup, j'ai rien contre la culture sur bruli (meme si ca appauvrit les sous sols)



Je vois: les rats quittent le navire! Mon royaume part à volo!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois: les rats quittent le navire! Mon royaume part à volo!



Tant qu'il part pas en Volvo, ca va encore


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ouis-je??????? Femme infidèle!!!!!!!!!



Parce qu'un bain à deux ça suffit pour me retenir ?
Même tes stratagèmes mécaniques ne peuvent contenir mes pulsions ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois: les rats quittent le navire! Mon royaume part à volo!





Certes il manque singulièrement de bestialité ces derniers temps de par ici


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Notre mâlitude en est également toute rassérénée dans sa masculinité de voir tant de fourberie féminisée.



Oui. Excusez moi, mais là je fais mes valises. L'exil.
Et ce JP qui s'est cassé avec l'argenterie. Celui là j'en fais mon affaire, car il est des retours qui vont être musclés. Ecartelé, couvert d'essence et brulé au cierge magique par le fondement, je le veux le JP!

Bon, deux malles Vuiton devraient faire l'affaire.


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'un bain à deux ça suffit pour me retenir ?
> Même tes stratagèmes mécaniques ne peuvent contenir mes pulsions ...



Je me meurs!


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Excusez moi, mais là je fais mes valises. L'exil.
> Et ce JP qui s'est cassé avec l'argenterie. Celui là j'en fais mon affaire, car il est des retours qui vont être musclés. Ecartelé, couvert d'essence et brulé au cierge magique, je le veux le JP!
> 
> Bon, deux malles Vuiton devraient faire l'affaire.



Deux mâles pour moi aussi


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Deux mâles pour moi aussi



je suis mort!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me meurs!



 14/07/1789: "_RAS_"
Louis XVI


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Deux mâles pour moi aussi





L'un n'étant pas forcément plus facile à amadouer que l'autre je vous souhaite de belles batailles


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Le Alèm il était collé à sa boite.... y'avait un défaut...qqu chose avait coulé on dirait
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*et qu'as-tu donc fait des poupées gonflables ... ???*


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je suis mort!


Si tu souhaitais mettre fin à tes jours, je ne saurais que trop te conseiller la pendaison, afin que tu puisses remonter dans mon estime ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Excusez moi, mais là je fais mes valises. L'exil.
> Et ce JP qui s'est cassé avec l'argenterie. Celui là j'en fais mon affaire, car il est des retours qui vont être musclés. Ecartelé, couvert d'essence et brulé au cierge magique par le fondement, je le veux le JP!
> 
> Bon, deux malles Vuiton devraient faire l'affaire.




Le désespoir grondera comme les plaintes des loups émasculés si les arabesques fumantes devaient venir à disparaître


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *et qu'as-tu donc fait des poupées gonflables ... ???*




Argghhh, mais c'est affreux ce truc !!
Gribouille t'as fait quoi !!!!


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Si tu souhaitais mettre fin à tes jours, je ne saurais que trop te conseiller la pendaison, afin que tu puisses remonter dans mon estime ...




Vous pouvez parler, vous pouvez rire,
Mais si votre coeur brûlait comme le mien...

(Die zauberflöte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - W.A.M.)


----------



## Elisa (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez parler, vous pouvez rire,
> Mais si votre coeur brûlait comme le mien...
> 
> (Die zauberflöte
> ...



Il brûle ou se consumme ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Il brûle ou se consumme ?



Laisse "ma puce" il n'est plus que l'ombre de lui meme... Alons plutot voir si la rose...


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

_Si mon coeur ne peut s'éteindre
de cet arbre je vais pendre
Un noeud autour de mon cou
Parce que la vie me déplait_ 

(id)


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Laisse "ma puce" il n'est plus que l'ombre de lui meme... Alons plutot voir si la rose...



La mandragore, veux tu dire....


----------



## bengilli (4 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Il brûle ou se consumme ?



Papagena ferait moins de chichis


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Papagena ferait moins de chichis








 c'est toujours un plaisir de discuter avec toi!


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Papagena ferait moins de chichis



À l'e(n)tendre, il semble bien que nous soyons en face d'une reine de la nuit...


----------



## bengilli (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours un plaisir de discuter avec toi!



Faut dire qu'avec mes posts à doses homéopathiques t'as intérêt à m'apprécier... c'est du caviar osciètre que je te sert


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> À l'e(n)tendre, il semble bien que nous soyons en face d'une reine de la nuit...



Ahhhh! Quel bonheur! Mes vieux comperes!


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

j'étais a deux doigts de me balancer du haut du Castel delAngelo et vous me redonnez goût a la vie! cette rebelion menée par un demi sel va vite être matée!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La mandragore, veux tu dire....



Non je parlais bien de la rose, en particulier de sa feuille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: salut au Doc


----------



## bengilli (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> j'étais a deux doigts de me balancer du haut du Castel delAngelo et vous me redonnez goût a la vie!



Attends, t'embales pas, on venait pour te pousser...


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non je parlais bien de la rose, en particulier de sa feuille...



Parfait: tu auras le temps de faire le malin lorsque tu gouteras a la paille humide des cachots, avec Gribouille comme gardien!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> À l'e(n)tendre, il semble bien que nous soyons en face d'une reine de la nuit...



Reine de la nuit sans doute manipulatrice mais avec moins d'éclat


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Reine de la nuit sans doute manipulatrice mais avec moins d'éclat



Tout ce qu'elle a de profond, c'est le sommeil!


----------



## bengilli (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce qu'elle a de profond, c'est le sommeil!



Elle t'a pas trop pourri tes chiottes la reine de la nuit au fait ?


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Elle t'a pas trop pourri tes chiottes la reine de la nuit au fait ?














J'avais mis le Mei Kwei Lu sous clé!


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce qu'elle a de profond, c'est le sommeil!



Mais elle creuse notre ennui ! Et c'est une avalanche de baillements terribles qui dévale sa pente désormais vertigineuse.

(Note bien qu'elle ne me creuse pas grand chose, je ne fais que passer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Elle t'a pas trop pourri tes chiottes la reine de la nuit au fait ?



Coup bas ! Coup bas !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce qu'elle a de profond, c'est le sommeil!



On dirait meme qu'elle est deja couchée, y a plus personne...
Remarque, normal pour une poule...


----------



## bengilli (4 Mars 2004)

Prochaine fois que je passe Porte de Choisy je fais une descente dans un Tang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca sert toujours d'avoir ce genre de picole chez soi : c'est un excellent détachant, ça sert de solvant, ça permet de flamber les crêpes, même comme eau de toilette ça passe assez bien... bref... c'est imbuvable


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bref... c'est imbuvable



Pour sûr, à boire c'est curieux. Mais à vomir !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Ben justement il manquait ici de liquide inflammable


----------



## bengilli (4 Mars 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Coup bas ! Coup bas !



Pas si bas que ça... à hauteur de la cuvette seulement...


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Prochaine fois que je passe Porte de Choisy je fais une descente dans un Tang
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Doc xav a dit:
			
		

> Coup bas ! Coup bas !



faut dire aussi que quand je l'ai vu descendre la boutanche d'alcool a 90° je me suis dit qu'on glissait vers le bizarre! j'allais pas sortir le millésimé vu où tout s'est terminé, avec le poulet croustillant!


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Pour sûr, à boire c'est curieux. Mais à vomir !...



les employés d'Orly s'en souviennent encore! C'est la première fois qu'ils voyaient un paquet de petit beurre passer en soute!


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est la première fois qu'ils voyaient un paquet de petit beurre passer en soute!



C'étaient des Prince ! Noblesse oblige...


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> C'étaient des Prince ! Noblesse oblige...



Tu les as récupérés avec les etiquettes, et tout?! Sur le tapis?! j'imagine si tu avais eu une envie de paté de la contesse du Barry!!!


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Bengilli, dès que tu as cinq minutes on va foutre la zone du côté des Pyrénnées!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu les as récupérés avec les etiquettes, et tout?! Sur le tapis?! j'imagine si tu avais eu une envie de paté de la contesse du Barry!!!



C'est Finn le paté


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu les as récupérés avec les etiquettes, et tout?! Sur le tapis?! j'imagine si tu avais eu une envie de paté de la contesse du Barry!!!



Non !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et, je le jure, j'ai attendu d'être dans la Twingo pour me jeter dessus !


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

Ouais, bah fais pas trop le malin: bengilli et ma majesté on va peut etre débarquer chez toi dans pas longtemps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour le coup, crochet par Lyon pour récupérer la grib!


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, bah fais pas trop le malin: bengilli et ma majesté on va peut etre débarquer chez toi dans pas longtemps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu n'es vraiment pas raisonnable... Ça va encore faire des jaloux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te laisse. Je ne voudrais pas qu'on aille s'imaginer que je reviens sur le bar. Comme je le confiais, il y a peu, à une de nos connaissances communes : je ne suis pas alèm ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Prends soin de toi et du brand-new prépuce. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bye.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es vraiment pas raisonnable... Ça va encore faire des jaloux.



c'est un chasseur de tête l'Amok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 entre autre


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est un chasseur de tête l'Amok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais pas un coureur de lune!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas un coureur de lune!



Pour un canis lupus c'est presque de la déviance


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle creuse notre ennui ! Et c'est une avalanche de baillements terribles qui dévale sa pente désormais vertigineuse.
> 
> (Note bien qu'elle ne me creuse pas grand chose, je ne fais que passer.
> 
> ...



Tant mieux.


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

Xavier Moulia.... xaviiiierrr mouliaaaa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cé ki ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air très méfiant comme mackie)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Xavier Moulia.... xaviiiierrr mouliaaaa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu me préfères peut-être dans mon habit de lumière, ma poule ?


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu me préfères peut-être dans mon habit de lumière, ma poule ?



aaaah ça vas mieux ça comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







t'as pas payé l'EDF ??¿¿!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas payé l'EDF ??¿¿!



J'ai arrêté quand on a voulu me faire payer 20 % de taxe supplémentaires sous prétexte que l'intelligence est mauvaise pour la santé du bar...


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2004)

j'ai rien compris.

mais

_papagaio io no ar..._

c'était en dédicace à toutes les raclures débordant en ce monde


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2004)

ah ben c'est un forum technique ici


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

Bon je vois qu'il s'en passe des choses dans mon dos !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Peux vraiment pas m'absenter une nuit avec Amok. 





Ah ils sont bien tes potes.
Z'ont laissé de la pizza partout !

Et la pâte d'amande sur le canapé. C'est qui ça ?

GRIBOUUUUILLLE !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Mais une vraie petite femme d'intérieur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon dans ton dos t'es sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut pas dire des trucs pareil ici


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon dans ton dos t'es sûr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et de 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elisa comptable !!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vois qu'il s'en passe des choses dans mon dos !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'appercois seulement maintenant qu'il s'est passé des choses dans ton dos apres une nuit avec L'Amok?
Vraiment son Altesse n'est plus ce qu'Elle etait...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Et de deux


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et de deux


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

>



Il s'agissait de prévenir la gente damoiselle


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

ah mais laissez les... si Elisa préfère la levrette, et qu'elle ne veuille pas le reconnaitre et s'en cacher par tout moyens possibles de travestissement, laissez là.
C'est son droit. Pas votre problème si elle se fait des tour de reins de sainte nitouche


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2004)

'tain, je pensais pas que ce thread arriverait un jour à 25 pages


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ah mais laissez les... si Elisa préfère la levrette, et qu'elle ne veuille pas le reconnaitre et s'en cacher par tout moyens possibles de travestissement, laissez là.
> C'est son droit. Pas votre problème si elle se fait des tour de reins de sainte nitouche



D'un autre côté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en traitant avec un Lupus


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, je pensais pas que ce thread arriverait un jour à 25 pages



t'es trop jeune pour venir ici... file toi... dans ton parc avec Sir et Florianne


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2004)




----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on traite pas avec un lupus... on finis en barquette avec une date de péremption


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'es trop jeune pour venir ici... file toi... dans ton parc avec Sir et Florianne



Celui avec les aiguilles à tricoter partout


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ah mais laissez les... si Elisa préfère la levrette, et qu'elle ne veuille pas le reconnaitre et s'en cacher par tout moyens possibles de travestissement, laissez là.
> C'est son droit. Pas votre problème si elle se fait des tour de reins de sainte nitouche



Ah oui c'est vrai que depuis le début je suis la sainte type !! (type pas mec attention !!! Je vous connais maintenant !!)


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> on traite pas avec un lupus... on finis en barquette avec une date de péremption



C'est il faut ça mais c'est d'abord une question de marketing et de positionnement par rapport à la concurrence


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est vrai que depuis le début je suis la sainte type !! (type pas mec attention !!! Je vous connais maintenant !!)



À vrai dire vu de loin et même de plus prêt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'était pas tout à fait ça


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À vrai dire vu de loin et même de plus prêt
> 
> 
> 
> ...















 .°·* ¿!? Aaah booon ?¿! ·°. (air roselyne)


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Bien imité mais je préfère l'original  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as pas le tailleur  Chanel rose aussi c'est saillant


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas le tailleur  Chanel



Hmmmmm... Ca j'ai rien contre!


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm... Ca j'ai rien contre!



Pourtant je te sens tout près ...


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, je pensais pas que ce thread arriverait un jour à 25 pages



comme quoi il faut sourire aux sdf


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant je te sens tout près ...



Répartie et perversité... Finalement tu es peut être plus fréquentable qu'on pourrait le penser au premier abord


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Ça est les valises sont défaites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Souvent Amok varie


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Répartie et perversité... Finalement tu es peut être plus fréquentable qu'on pourrait le penser au premier abord



Besoin d'un temps d'adaptation.
Les préliminaires en quelque sorte.


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2004)

Très important les préliminaires, très important...


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Très important les préliminaires, très important...



je rêve!


----------



## iMax (5 Mars 2004)




----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je rêve!



Tu meurs, tu rêves, tu fais encore beaucoup de choses comme ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Besoin d'un temps d'adaptation.
> Les préliminaires en quelque sorte.




des cours particuliers et accélérés sans doute


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu meurs, tu rêves, tu fais encore beaucoup de choses comme ça ?



Son coeur énamouré palpite


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> des cours particuliers et accélérés sans doute



Mais ça n'a rien de particulier, mon Tibo


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça n'a rien de particulier, mon Tibo



Ca va pas tarder a tourner a la partie fine par ici...


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu meurs, tu rêves, tu fais encore beaucoup de choses comme ça ?



Je collectionne les lombrics et les puces savantes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça n'a rien de particulier, mon Tibo



Ha bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On se connaît


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je collectionne les lombrics et les puces savantes.



et un élevage de marmottes


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas pourquoi, TimomonG4, mais j'ai l'impression que je t'énerve.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, TimomonG4, mais j'ai l'impression que je t'énerve.



Mon Élisa je t'aime tu le sais


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> et un élevage de marmottes



Non. Un soir de cuite Mackie les a toutes mangées.


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mon Élisa je t'aime tu le sais











 (air jaloux-méfiant)


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Faut essayer les poules ou les oies


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non. Un soir de cuite Mackie les a toutes mangées.



ah non je vais lui les faire bouffer les Spontex "give me love.."


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> (air jaloux-méfiant)



Ben je te rassure il y a des nuances subtiles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur un fond de vérité trouvée


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

C'était horrible. Son corps était secoué de spasmes lorsqu'une touffe de poils se bloquait dans sa gorge. Les yeux exorbités, les lèvres luisantes comme un couple d'escargots en plein coït, le cou tendu et la luette folle. Il poussait des grognements de bête.


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> des nuances subtiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 (air encore plus méfiant l'air aussi de surveiller ça de près c'est louche quand même que le gribouille il est pas rassuré tout de même)


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mon Élisa je t'aime tu le sais



Ah oui comme ça ça me plait davantage.






 euh ya pas de smiley "bisou"


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

non moi d'abord


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était horrible. Son corps était secoué de spasmes lorsqu'une touffe de poils se bloquait dans sa gorge. Les yeux exorbités, les lèvres luisantes comme un couple d'escargots en plein coït, le cou tendu et la luette folle il poussait des grognements de bête.



Horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous n'avez rien vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ronronne là


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> (air jaloux-méfiant)



T'es jaloux mon Gribouille ?
Comme c'est mimi


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était horrible. Son corps était secoué de spasmes lorsqu'une touffe de poils se bloquait dans sa gorge. Les yeux exorbités, les lèvres luisantes comme un couple d'escargots en plein coït, le cou tendu et la luette folle. Il poussait des grognements de bête.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui comme ça ça me plait davantage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avant que ça arrive il en faudra davantage


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non moi d'abord



Hihi
Je les prends.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> T'es jaloux mon Gribouille ?
> Comme c'est mimi



Votre sens de la propriété me stupéfait


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avant que ça arrive il en faudra davantage



rameutage direct de pates de fruits ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> (air encore plus méfiant l'air aussi de surveiller ça de près c'est louche quand même que le gribouille il est pas rassuré tout de même)




C'est du pareil au même ou du pareil au mieux et qui s'en plaindrait


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

mackie arrête de ragrder par le trou de la serrure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je t'ais vus


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Horrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Ah !!!  tu ronronnes !!!!  ne *pelote* pas trop à force les griffes sortent
yen a qui risquent de mauvais coups de pattes ....

À propos  *TibellemaG4 !!!!* , t'as un petit tour à faire pour désigner un successeur pour   La Tete   ???













_nous aussi on t'aime ....._


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> mackie arrête de ragrder par le trou de la serrure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pour ca qu'il a des orgelets en permanence! le saligaud! il m'a affirmé que c'est parce qu'il conduit la vitre ouverte!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

TibelleMacG4 j'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu vois même pas ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je dois être d'excellente humeur


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> TibelleMacG4 j'adore



ah bah maintent qu'ils s'ilaginent qu'ils savent.... y vont pas te lacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout l'annimateur de plage vendeur de chichis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Roberto)


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

par contre le vieux il ne nous a pas fait de crise cardiaque.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air déçu)


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca qu'il a des orgelets en permanence! le saligaud! il m'a affirmé que c'est parce qu'il conduit la vitre ouverte!



C'est pour ça que c'est uniquement d'un côté


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> par contre le vieux il ne nous a pas fait de crise cardiaque....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je parlais d'aricosec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BIEN SUUUUUURRRR EVIDAAAAAAAMMMEENT


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je parlais d'aricosec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grib ...
Avec un anniversaire tous les jours, ça te fait quel âge maintenant ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Grib ...
> Avec un anniversaire tous les jours, ça te fait quel âge maintenant ?



je sais plus.... c'est sur pause c'est pour ça


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Grib ...
> Avec un anniversaire tous les jours, ça te fait quel âge maintenant ?



il va surement me ratraper bientôt!


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Grib ...
> Avec un anniversaire tous les jours, ça te fait quel âge maintenant ?








 nan mais moi j'attends depuis le 24 octobre mes cadeaux.... comme je vois toujours rien venir... je laisse l'enseigne allumée


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

on sait jamais.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> on sait jamais.....



Quelques fidèles ne t'oubliront sûrement pas


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> on sait jamais.....



Tu as déjà pu carresser l'Amok dans le cou il y a peu! C'était un beau cadeau ca!


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> nan mais moi j'attends depuis le 24 octobre mes cadeaux.... comme je vois toujours rien venir... je laisse l'enseigne allumée



tu devrais la mettre clignotante, des fois qu'on la voit pas assez bien


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelques fidèles ne t'oubliront sûrement pas


oui justment je t'attends au fait


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà pu carresser l'Amok dans le cou il y a peu! C'était un beau cadeau ca!



C'est un rare privilège


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

_ OOOoooohhhhh queeeeelle surpriiiiise... un paquet..... "scritch-scritch...;" RRRRrrrrroooooohhhh de pates d'amandes.... MMMMMHHHHHHH "sluuurp".... j'aurais vraiment pensé à ça sauf à tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... c'est de la part de qui ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _ OOOoooohhhhh queeeeelle surpriiiiise... un paquet..... "scritch-scritch...;" RRRRrrrrroooooohhhh de pates d'amandes.... MMMMMHHHHHHH "sluuurp".... j'aurais vraiment pensé à ça sauf à tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

_ dites pas "de la part de tout le monde" y'en a que trois dans la boite


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> [/i] dites pas "de la part de tout le monde" y'en a que trois dans la boite



Un d'Amok non?


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> [/i] dites pas "de la part de tout le monde" y'en a que trois dans la boite



oui, mais trois king size!


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

_ [COLOR=666666] ça peut pas être Alèm.... il crêche chez les autres, pique dans les réfrigérateurs... boit tout...utilise toute l'eau chaude.... bouche les chiottes.... fait des histoires avec les voisines.... un vrai gitan.... ça offre rien ça.... c'est pas lui donc [/COLOR]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> [/i] dites pas "de la part de tout le monde" y'en a que trois dans la boite



elles sont fourrées au moins tes pâtes d'amande ??


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

_ [COLOR=666666] ça peut pas être Mackie, .... radin... il offre tout à Alèm.... il espiionne derrière les trous de serrure.... roule dans un Express..... squatte dans le débarras d'une vieille tante.... mange tout dans un bruit infernal.... dis toujours que c'est de la faute d'Alèm.... il suçotte tout....c'est un vrai marchand de tapis usagés prétendus neufs... c'est pas lui donc non plus [/COLOR] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Sûrement


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> elles sont fourrées au moins tes pâtes d'amande ??



ouiiii y'a une deuxième couche plus molle à l'interieur


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _ [COLOR=666666] ça peut pas être Mackie, .... radin... il offre tout à Alèm.... il espiionne derrière les trous de serrure.... roule dans un Express..... squatte dans le débarras d'une vieille tante.... mange tout dans un bruit infernal.... dis toujours que c'est de la faute d'Alèm.... il suçotte tout....c'est un vrai marchand de tapis usagés prétendus neufs... c'est pas lui donc non plus [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Allez Sherlock  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais trois king size!



ouiiiii... 25 cm de long et Ø de 8


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement



surement quoi ? tu m'as rien envoyée toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... j'ai rien vus avec une carte à ton nom


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

*petit cadeau d'anniversaire ....  faut pas se louper ...* 

King size, un !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> surement quoi ? tu m'as rien envoyée toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiii... 25 cm de long et Ø de 8



C'est pas king size, ca! A peine médium!


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



bah oui.... et pis je veux pas une réplique de Mackie en pate d'amande.... meme si j'adore ....comme l'a fait Macelene... l'image n'est pas très digeste....


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça ira  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis la photo sur la boîte


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *petit cadeau d'anniversaire ....  faut pas se louper ...*
> 
> King size, un !!!



qui à roulé sur mon Mackie en pate d'amande


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kesskeucé ?


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...




un rouleau à patisserie !!!!  










 risque de ne pas le digérer , pôv  Grib'  ...


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

bouhou je veux aussi le vrai garçon qui ya sur la photo.... avec de la pate d'amande dessus.... et la photo dédicacée


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Pas du tout il a été confectionné en pâte d'amande spécialement pour lui


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout il a été confectionné en pâte d'amande spécialement pour lui



le garçon aussi ?


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

tibellenotreG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout il a été confectionné en pâte d'amande spécialement pour lui
> Pas du tout il a été confectionné en pâte d'amande spécialement pour lui







			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> le garçon aussi ?








  ne les laisse pas au soleil, ça fond le sucre ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça pourra plus servir !!!


----------



## Amok (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> le garçon aussi ?



Oui! mais ca nous a couté la peau! Alors celui là tu ne le casse pas en cinq minutes!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui! mais ca nous a couté la peau! Alors celui là tu ne le casse pas en cinq minutes!



Tout pareil


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui! mais ca nous a couté la peau! Alors celui là tu ne le casse pas en cinq minutes!



Il craint l'humidité ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Il ne vaudrait mieux pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle en a de ces questions


----------



## Elisa (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne vaudrait mieux pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mais c'est que j'adore la pate d'amande et le couvercle de la boite, alors, alors ...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2004)

C'est où les toilettes?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est que j'adore la pate d'amande et le couvercle de la boite, alors, alors ...


Grib sort de là


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Grib sort de là



félic' pour tes 4000


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> félic' pour tes 4000



C'est drôlement rapide les panthères noire !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Merci Supermoquette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci Macelene


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Ce sujet devient prodigieusement intéressant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Et puis ça change un peu de Monica Belluci, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

Bravo Tibo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Alors c'est ici le lieu de flood du Bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Vous inquiètez pas, j'ai trop de pages de retard sur ce thralala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne faisais que passer


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Il suffisait de demander


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

Bravo Tibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en même temps tu casses visiblement un peu l'ambiance de ce post qui commencait enfin, pour le simple lecteur, à avancer


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet devient prodigieusement intéressant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle a pas de surs  Monica ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Tibo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on s'en bat l'il des simples lecteurs.... les nioubies ne sont pas plus invités 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aller du balais la ch'touille cousine de SirMacGregor


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> elle a pas de surs  Monica ?



si... elle était stagiaire tailles crayons ersonnelle de Mister Président.... elle portais des robes bleues tachées


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> si... elle était stagiaire tailles crayons ersonnelle de Mister Président.... elle portais des robes bleues tachées



Et j'ai de la part de Global l'explication de ces déboires présidentiels


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai de la part de Global l'explication de ces déboires présidentiels



je comprends plus bien là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




global a des robes bleues avec des taches de yahourt dessus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est ce que foutais a la maison blanche Global avec une robe au yahourt ?

Le yahourt c'est nécéssaire pouyr lubrifier le taille crayon qu'il à dans les poches de la robe ?

... et pourquoi bleue ? HEIN ? pourquoi bleue tout de suite la robe.... ça aurais pas été mieux couleur "Framboise écrasée" ? Thebig en à plein d'occase qui lui serrent trop la taille à cause des couches culottes in tégrales


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> elle a pas de surs  Monica ?



Sûrement que si


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je comprends plus bien là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Global le lien stp


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> si... elle était stagiaire tailles crayons ersonnelle de Mister Président.... elle portais des robes bleues tachées



Et Élisa alors elle porte quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à part les valises


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> on s'en bat l'il des simples lecteurs.... les nioubies ne sont pas plus invités
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bon dis moi Grib',  les nioubies c'est à partir de qd ???  

et les comme toi on les appelle comment ??? * des vieuxbies ...*


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon dis moi Grib',  les nioubies c'est à partir de qd ???
> 
> et les comme toi on les appelle comment ??? * des vieuxbies ...*



Plaisir de la chaire avant le mariage ne se fera  
_Pie XII_ 

j'ai bon?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Plaisir de la chaire avant le mariage ne se fera
> _Pie XII_
> 
> j'ai bon?



Tu prêches dans le désert


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu prêches dans le désert



je vois que ça n'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vois que ça n'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd



Ça a quand même mis deux jours


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça a quand même mis deux jours








  Peut être !!!! mais la réponse de Supermoquette m'avait semblée un peu en décalage avec ma question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'est-il pas ....  ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Peut être !!!! mais la réponse de Supermoquette m'avait semblée un peu en décalage avec ma question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je pense qu'il a du faire un jeu de mots avec vieuxbies


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Peut être !!!! mais la réponse de Supermoquette m'avait semblée un peu en décalage avec ma question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rassures-toi moi-même je ne comprend pas mon post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tibo a certainement raison


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rassures-toi moi-même je ne comprend pas mon post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si vous avez besoin d'explications n'hésitez pas surtout


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez besoin d'explications n'hésitez pas surtout



Noté


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> elle a pas de surs  Monica ?



Vous faites ce que vous voulez, mais elle, je me la garde... Belle à ce point là c'est pas humain... Et ce n'est pas une Bellucci. C'est quand elle veut si elle souhaite s'appeller Amok...


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

Salut les souriants et les amoureux. Dites, vous pourriez pas me faire un digest de vos discussions du week-end, parce que bon, rattrapper un peu plus de 72h de ce passionnant thread au boulot, ça fait pas très sérieux, n'est-ce pas ?

(dis, Amok, c'est qui, ta brune juste au dessus ?)


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (dis, Amok, c'est qui, ta brune juste au dessus ?)



ta ta ta : je ne parlerais qu'en présence de ma vodka.


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ta ta ta : je ne parlerais qu'en présence de ma vodka.



Ta vodka était encore là il y a 45 secondes ! Mais où est-elle passée ?


----------



## Elisa (8 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tous.

Je suis désolée, vous ne me verrez pas aujourd'hui.
Boulot, et pas trop le temps.

A + les zhoms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Amok !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est Monica ou Moi !!!!!!
Sinon les prochains jeux de baignoire, ce sera en solo ...


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous.
> 
> Amok !!
> 
> ...



Déjà, ce n'est pas Monica mais Jenny, et ensuite tu ne vas pas commencer a faire ta jalouse. Cela me semble un peu prématuré. Entre nous ce fut clair dès le début. Juste sexuel.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

L'Amok ne devrait même pas s'étonner de produire un tel effet, après un tel discours. Mais c'est vrai qu'à commencer par évoquer la couleur de son string, et la marque de ses auto-fixants, on finit par ...


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, ce n'est pas Monica mais Jenny, et ensuite tu ne vas pas commencer a faire ta jalouse. Cela me semble un peu prématuré. Entre nous ce fut clair dès le début. Juste sexuel.



Oui, mais Jenny comment ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas tarder a tourner a la partie fine par ici...








 sans moi alors!


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais Jenny comment ?



j'en ai déjà trop dit!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais Jenny comment ?



L'Amok a ses mystères que la raison ignore et il est de ceux qui savent les garder


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok a ses mystères que la raison ignore et il est de ceux qui savent les garder



Et là c'est vraiment totalement irrésonnable!


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et là c'est vraiment totalement irrésonnable!



Ca veut dire que ça n'entre jamais en résonnance ?


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire que ça n'entre jamais en résonnance ?



Oh tu sais, mon p'tit Wonder, de toute façon mes histoires sont rarement raisonnables. Si c'était le cas je serais marié avec des tas de mouflets!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire que ça n'entre jamais en résonnance ?



Tout juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jamais ce genre d'écho ne parviendra jusqu'ici, mais d'autres échos sans doute... s'ils répondent au silence de l'illusion d'un forum


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais, mon p'tit Wonder, de toute façon mes histoires sont rarement raisonnables. Si c'était le cas je serais marié avec des tas de mouflets!



Et d'ailleurs, si on n'y prends pas garde, il suffit d'une seule histoire raisonnable pour se retrouver marié avec un tas de mouflets !

Alors moi je dis : prenez garde avant de vous montrer raisonnable. On sait comment ça commence, mais on sait jamais où ça finit...


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> prenez garde avant de vous montrer raisonnable. On sait comment çà commence, mais on sait jamais où ça finit...



Si, on sait toujours comment ca se termine. Avec de la raison ou sans.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, on sait toujours comment ca se termine. Avec de la raison ou sans.



L'Amok trouvera à n'en pas douter le Canis Lupus femelle de ses rêves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec ou sans raisons


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, on sait toujours comment ca se termine. Avec de la raison ou sans.



Et puis il vaut mieux partir avant de cesser d'avoir envie. Voir Cendrars.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il vaut mieux partir avant de cesser d'avoir envie. Voir Cendrars.



C'et toujours mieux ailleurs lui répondit l'écho   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 là où le coeur bat moins fort


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, on sait toujours comment ca se termine. Avec de la raison ou sans.



Ou en ayant raison des sens ?...


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'et toujours mieux (...)  là où le coeur bat moins fort



En tout cas c'est plus confortable. Reste à savoir si c'est ce que l'on cherche. Un bon canapé cuir devant une télévision ne fera jamais voyager aussi loin qu'une banquette de bois dans un train sur une plaine lointaine


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou en ayant raison des sens ?...



Essai fait, ca ne marche pas. Un sens est toujours unique*: impossible de faire demi tour ou alors tu t'emplafonnes tout ce qui suit.

* il peut aussi, c'est vrai, être giratoire. Mais qui souhaite tourner en rond?


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * il peut aussi, c'est vrai, être giratoire. Mais qui souhaite tourner en rond?



Ben des fois, ça me soulagerait... On me regarde si souvent d'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (&lt;- air gribouille qui imite Mackie) en me disant "ça tourne pas rond, dans ta tête..."


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui souhaite tourner en rond   ....



je crois savoir que Les Canis Lupus tournent en rond sur eux-mêmes avant de trouver l'endroit idéal pour se coucher ...

Me trompe-je ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben des fois, ça me soulagerait... On me regarde si souvent d'un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tourner en rond ou aller tout droit avec les oeillères de ses choix toujours, mais aussi pour être sûr de regarder bien droit devant soi


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Essai fait, ca ne marche pas. Un sens est toujours unique*:



Eh non, c'est même pas vrai ! J'en ai 5 à moi tout seul : la vue, l'ouïe, le chaud/froid sur le bout de la langue, la démangeaison et le sens commun (très altéré, je le reconnais).


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je crois savoir que Les Canis Lupus tournent en rond sur eux-mêmes avant de trouver l'endroit idéal pour se coucher ...
> 
> Me trompe-je ??



Confondrais-tu avec les Carcharodon carcharias ?


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je crois savoir que Les Canis Lupus tournent en rond sur eux-mêmes avant de trouver l'endroit idéal pour se coucher ...
> 
> Me trompe-je ??



non, c'est exact, mais ils finissent toujours le nez dans les couilles!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Confondrais-tu avec les Carcharodon carcharias ?



Tout ceci est une question de milieu


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'est plus confortable. Reste à savoir si c'est ce que l'on cherche. Un bon canapé cuir devant une télévision ne fera jamais voyager aussi loin qu'une banquette de bois dans un train sur une plaine lointaine



la preuve


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ceci est une question de milieu



Plutôt Wall Street ou plutôt Bronx ?


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

Ah mais non, suis-je bête ! l'animal qui tourne en rond, ce n'est ni le loup, ni le requin... C'est le dahu !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais non, suis-je bête ! l'animal qui tourne en rond, ce n'est ni le loup, ni le requin... C'est le dahu !



Toi le jour où tu auras compris qu'il faut lâcher la pomme pour sortir la main de la cruche


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toi le jour où tu auras compris qu'il faut lâcher la pomme pour sortir la main de la cruche














 C'est une métaphore sexuelle ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une métaphore sexuelle ?



T'en connais d'autres ici ?


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une métaphore sexuelle ?



Non, la métaphore sexuelle c'est : "récuperer une balle dans la gueule d'un Boxer", pas "récuperer la pomme dans la cruche".


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'en connais d'autres ici ?



Ici non, mais on m'en dit une autre un jour, avec des abeilles et des fleurs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une métaphore sexuelle ?



Non tu ne connais pas l'histoire du petit singe


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non tu ne connais pas l'histoire du petit singe



Ca me dit quelque chose...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2004)

Tiens frérot...

ça marchouille ???


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens frérot...
> 
> ça marchouille ???



Nan ! Maman m'a encore reproché ton alcoolisme. Comme si c'était moi qui fabriquait ton absinthe...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2004)

ben si tu m'avais pas battu pendant mon enfance, on en serait pas là...


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ben si tu m'avais pas battu pendant mon enfance, on en serait pas là...



Déconne pas, je ne t'ai jamais battu ailleurs qu'au scrabble !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mars 2004)

Au scrabble je suis imbattable, car je connais le mot "WU" qui est bien pratique pour énerver les adversaires.


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2004)

WON aussi, mais c'est vrai que deux lettres ça tue


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> WON aussi, mais c'est vrai que deux lettres ça tue



MDR


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2004)

heuuuu... nonop, MDR, ça compte pas !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2004)

Faut arrêter de parler scrabble, ça va faire venir pépé rico...


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il vaut mieux partir avant de cesser d'avoir envie. Voir Cendrars.



j'en connais un autre qui dit 

_va t'en, va t'en, va t'en, va t'en,
 si tu m'aimes encore un peu,
de toutes façons, c'est trop peu..._


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous faites ce que vous voulez, mais elle, je me la garde... Belle à ce point là c'est pas humain... Et ce n'est pas une Bellucci. C'est quand elle veut si elle souhaite s'appeller Amok...











_steuplait Amok, me fait pas ça quand j'ai pas mes lunettes sur le nez, je pourrais faire des gaffes..._








ps: c'est plus private-joke, c'est limite in-joke voire mp


----------



## anntraxh (8 Mars 2004)

coucou l'ami alèm  ... ! 
eh kwè ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* ok je floode ...


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> coucou l'ami alèm  ... !
> eh kwè ?
> 
> 
> ...



chavo ? mi ch'suis tout fin béneze ! j'o ches levres qui r'mintent juske ches oreilles !


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> chavo ? mi ch'suis tout fin béneze ! j'o ches levres qui r'mintent juske ches oreilles !



T'écoutes pas le A chez Lenoir, toi ?


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2004)

bon, j'ai le sourire, il arrive quand l'amour...


----------



## anntraxh (8 Mars 2004)

voilà qui me fait plaisir...  j'en suis bien aise ... au plaisir de te revoir un jour , l'ami alèm !


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> T'écoutes pas le A chez Lenoir, toi ?



tu peux cliquer sur l'image


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> au plaisir de te revoir un jour , l'ami alèm !



autour d'une frite ?


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu peux cliquer sur l'image



J'avais déjà cliqué sur le lien dans ta signature


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'avais déjà cliqué sur le lien dans ta signature



Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est mythique : je vise le ticheurte ! j'adore le titre de l'album, je vais surement titrer une de mes pages comme ça ! et je suis sur qu'il est bien ce ticheurte en S...


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> _steuplait Amok, me fait pas ça quand j'ai pas mes lunettes sur le nez, je pourrais faire des gaffes..._








No comment. Tu deviens de plus en plus faiblard question rétine


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> No comment. Tu deviens de plus en plus faiblard question rétine














_à bientot en vrai j'espère !_


----------



## Elisa (9 Mars 2004)

Bonjour la foule.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous stagnez ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez allez, on ne mollit pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2004)

Et celle là elle est molle ??

Voir fig 1.


----------



## Elisa (9 Mars 2004)

Oui je trouve.
T'as pas mieux ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2004)

Ben non...


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non...



Mais si... Fig. 11, annexe b... là on sent bien que c'est pas mou...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2004)

Comprend pas, c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...

Bon attends...on peut pas rester sur un mauvais souvenir...
Je recommence, je me concentre....

Et là (fig 2) ?


----------



## Elisa (9 Mars 2004)

Oh ouiiiiii,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 là c'est bien.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ça m'a l'air un peu mort, non ?
Il n'y a que vous deux aujourd'hui ?

Les deux frères ennemis ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comprend pas, c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enleve tout de suite ce god-ceinture sonny, y'a des jeunes qui regardent ici!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2004)

Non, pas de pièce rapportée chez moi, que du vrai, petit et mou peut être, mais vrai.

Na.


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas de pièce rapportée chez moi, que du vrai, petit et mou peut être, mais vrai.
> 
> Na.



Vi, je confirme, pas de prothèse, que du bio !! C'était juste une question d'angle, valà qui est réparé !!


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a que vous deux aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Les deux frères ennemis ?



Ce qu'il faut pas lire tout de même...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oh ouiiiiii,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors heureuse


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors heureuse



Chut elle s'est endormie!


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça m'a l'air un peu mort, non ?



Faut dire que ca ne fait pas très frais. Mou et d'une couleur indeterminée. ca bouge à peine en plus!


----------



## Elisa (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que ca ne fait pas très frais. Mou et d'une couleur indeterminée. ca bouge à peine en plus!



Et t'en es fier ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que ca ne fait pas très frais. Mou et d'une couleur indeterminée. ca bouge à peine en plus!



Pour appâter c'est limite tout de même


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et t'en es fier ?



De celle de Sonny? Non, pas spécialement. Je devrais?!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour appâter c'est limite tout de même



Ca dépend, j'ai entendu dire qu'on pouvait appater les morues avec n'importe quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












C'est bon je connais le chemin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-


----------



## Elisa (9 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors heureuse



Insuffisant mon cher


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Insuffisant mon cher



Vu l'enthousiasme j'aurais cru


----------



## Elisa (9 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'enthousiasme j'aurais cru



C'est ça votre problème.
Quand on crie, ce n'est pas forcément un orgasme.

Arrêtez de croire, et écoutez ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça votre problème.
> Quand on crie, ce n'est pas forcément un orgasme.
> 
> Arrêtez de croire, et écoutez ..



Normal qu'il n'y ait pas d'écho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas d'Amok


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2004)

J'ai entendu le mot "orgasme"?!


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça votre problème.
> Quand on crie, ce n'est pas forcément un orgasme.
> 
> Arrêtez de croire, et écoutez ..



Ben justement, si c'est pas un orgasme, inutile d'être hystérique alors.


----------



## Elisa (9 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, si c'est pas un orgasme, inutile d'être hystérique alors.



Hystérique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'étais pas hystérique.
Tout juste surprise.
Ben quoi je ne m'y attendais pas ...


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, si c'est pas un orgasme, inutile d'être hystérique alors.



Oui, nous quand on simule on ne gueule pas comme des putois!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, nous quand on simule on ne gueule pas comme des putois!



Question de dosage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sonore


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)




----------



## Fulvio (9 Mars 2004)

C'est quoi, ce boucan ? On peut pas poster en silence, nom de nom ?!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, nous quand on simule on ne gueule pas comme des putois!



tellement vrai


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tellement vrai



Un vrai bassin de carpes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, nous quand on simule on ne gueule pas comme des putois!




Et quand tu simules pas ... ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 en fait ... euh ...  j'veux pas savoir ...


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et quand tu simules pas ... ?



Non, je ne dis rien sinon la prochaine fois tu vas m'observer et ca me coupe tous mes moyens!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne dis rien sinon la prochaine fois tu vas m'observer



Mais c'est vrai que Lorna derrière son masque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> et ca me coupe tous mes moyens!








 Ben voyons


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

Amokirêve a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne dis rien sinon la prochaine fois tu vas m'observer et ca me coupe tous mes moyens!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que Lorna derrière son masque








 Teuh teuh teuh, je garde le casque, même  _pendant_ , ça donne un petit côté ... guerrier !


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Posté à l'origine par Amokirêve



Vous comprenez pourquoi elle me fait craquer comme deux biscottes, celle là?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Teuh teuh teuh, je garde le casque, même  _pendant_ , ça donne un petit côté ... guerrier !



Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2004)

Les biscottes ça fait des miettes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les biscottes ça fait des miettes !



Tu ne dois pas sentir grand chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2004)

Si ça gratte.

J'aime pôs.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous comprenez pourquoi elle me fait craquer comme deux biscottes, celle là?!



Amok, es-tu dans ton état  _normal_ ...?



(si oui je garde ce précieux compliment (parce que rare) de côté ...hein ma p'tite biscotte ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2004)

Les bicottes ça craque.

Comme l'oignon.

Mais je m'égare


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Amok, es-tu dans ton état  _normal_ ...?



Va savoir


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, nous quand on simule on ne gueule pas comme des putois!



je sais pas, jamais entendu gueuler de putois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci Amok de enfin nous autoriser à  parler de la simulation des hommes, ça me soulage là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon pas tout ça mais faut que je trouve un resto et le reste de la soirée...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ça me rappelle un sujet... bien un truc de filles de demander où on les emmène, le pire est qu'on peut même pas leur répondre qu'on les emmène sur le chemin de nos désirs..._


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Teuh teuh teuh, je garde le casque, même  _pendant_ , ça donne un petit côté ... guerrier !



je connaissais un vieux type genre TheBig physiquement : cheveux blancs, barbu et quasi toujours en peignoir, chapeau et lunettes de soleil qui me disait qu'il gardait toujours son chapeau pendant l'acte, sa compagne me disait que ça tombait toujours à un moment ou à un autre et que toute façon, ça restait pendant chez lui, c'était normal que ça tombe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ah les frites molles..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> bon pas tout ça mais faut que je trouve un resto et le reste de la soirée...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



bah oui, t'attendais quoi... que mon cadavre soit découvert sur une voie ferrée abandonnée de la petite Couronne le corps détruit par une avalanche de rateaux pour enlever ma dépouille et te faire un rideau avec la dentelle de ma peau ? 

non, je vais bien, merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_la joie s'est assise à mes côtés._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je sais pas, jamais entendu gueuler de putois...
> 
> ...



justement non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> bon pas tout ça mais faut que je trouve un resto et le reste de la soirée...



Quoi à cette heure-ci toujours pas de resto sélectionné et réservé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> _ça me rappelle un sujet... bien un truc de filles de demander où on les emmène, le pire est qu'on peut même pas leur répondre qu'on les emmène sur le chemin de nos désirs..._



_[conseilfilleon]
Et bien si tu dis, "nos" désirs dans le sens les tiens et les siens, ça peut très bien passer, mais si tu dis "je t'emmène sur le chemin de MES désirs" ... tu peux toujours tester mais bon à tes risques et périls...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/conseilfilleoff]_


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quoi à cette heure-ci toujours pas de resto sélectionné et réservé ?



qui a dit que c'était pour aujourd'hui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _[conseilfilleon]
> Et bien si tu dis, "nos" désirs dans le sens les tiens et les siens, ça peut très bien passer, mais si tu dis "je t'emmène sur le chemin de MES désirs" ... tu peux toujours tester mais bon à tes risques et périls...
> 
> 
> ...



mon désir ne chante pas seul. Nous sommes donc bien d'accords.


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

sisi, ça soulage de simuler : ça évite les prises de tetes postérieures. 

_calembour ?_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] sisi, ça soulage de simuler : ça évite les prises de tetes postérieures.
> 
> _calembour ?_















PS : pour le resto, si tu viens dans le sud ouest  j'ai quelques adresses (le top , intimité, cadre très agréable, calme, excellente carte (bon vins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), cuisine très fine, mais pas honéreuse) mais j'ai crû comprendre que c'était pas ton secteur ...


----------



## Elisa (10 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _[conseilfilleon]
> Et bien si tu dis, "nos" désirs dans le sens les tiens et les siens, ça peut très bien passer, mais si tu dis "je t'emmène sur le chemin de MES désirs" ... tu peux toujours tester mais bon à tes risques et périls...
> 
> 
> ...



Je lui dirais même "les siens et les tiens."
Juste comme ça en passant.


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je lui dirais même "les siens et les tiens."
> Juste comme ça en passant.



hum... je vais me passer de ton avis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_bon, Lorna, il est où ce resto..._


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et bien si tu dis, "nos" désirs dans le sens les tiens et les siens, ça peut très bien passer





			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je lui dirais même "les siens et les tiens." Juste comme ça en passant.



Comment se faire jeter mégagrave en suivant deux conseils!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comment se faire jeter mégagrave en suivant deux conseils!



j'ai pensé exactement la même chose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*... surtout quand j'ai lu Elisa...*_


----------



## Elisa (10 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai pensé exactement la même chose !
> 
> ...













Bande de mecs va !!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bande de mecs va !!



_oui, et toi ?_


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

L'idéal est de lui dire dès le départ: "Ecoute, on ne va pas tourner des heures autour de la casserole. Tu baises ou pas? Parce que vu l'état de mes finances, si c'est non je préfère éviter le resto. Et de plus quitte a y passer, autant ne pas te faire perdre de temps pour que tu découvres l'orgasme".

Bon evidemment, présenté comme ca ca peut paraitre un peu direct. Mais si c'est dit avec le t(h)on adéquat, en prenant l'air lointain de l'artiste qui regarde par dessus son épaule (celle de la fille) la suivante sur la liste, ca passe. Fais l'essai dès ce soir, tu vas voir que ca fonctionne à tous les coups.

Ne me remercie pas, c'est normal.


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal est de lui dire dès le départ: "Ecoute, on ne va pas tourner des heures autour de la casserole. Tu baises ou pas? Parce que vu l'état de mes finances, si c'est non je préfère éviter le resto. Et de plus quitte a y passer, autant ne pas te faire perdre de temps pour que tu découvres l'orgasme".
> 
> Bon evidemment, présenté comme ca ca peut paraitre un peu direct. Mais si c'est dit avec le t(h)on adéquat, en prenant l'air lointain de l'artiste qui regarde par dessus son épaule (celle de la fille) la suivante sur la liste, ca passe. Fais l'essai dès ce soir, tu vas voir que ca fonctionne à tous les coups.
> 
> Ne me remercie pas, c'est normal.



je t'en prie, c'est dit avec tellement de brio que j'en suis tout ébaudi. Je me disais que je n'avais pas eu l'ouïe fine (la vue c'est seulement sans les lunettes) les quelques fois où j'avais pu t'apercevoir à l'oeuvre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est vrai que tu as la voix si douce !


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> il est vrai que tu as la voix si douce !



Ne négligeons pas non plus le fait que je suis malin comme un singe et monté comme un âne. Ca aide.


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne négligeons pas non plus le fait que je suis malin comme un singe et monté comme un âne. Ca aide.






*Quel mélange ... bon sang..!!!*


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Quel mélange ... bon sang..!!!*



N'est-il pas? bon macelene, hôtel direct?! A moins que tu n'insistes pour me payer un resto avant, mais il ne faut pas te sentir obligée!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne négligeons pas non plus le fait que je suis malin comme un singe et monté comme un âne. Ca aide.



oui, là, heureusement que tu n'es pas monté comme un singe et bête comme un âne !


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, là, heureusement que tu n'es pas monté comme un singe et bête comme un âne !



J'en ai même connu qui singeaient l'âne!


----------



## Elisa (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'est-il pas? bon macelene, hôtel direct?! A moins que tu n'insistes pour me payer un resto avant, mais il ne faut pas te sentir obligée!



Macelene, on se le fait au resto. Là on le met à sec avant de le mettre à genoux.

Sur les rotules le lupus.


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai même connu qui singeaient l'âne!



quel boute-en-train fêtu !


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Macelene, on se le fait au resto. Là on le met à sec avant de le mettre à genoux.
> Sur les rotules le lupus.



Eh bien voilà. Bon, Alem, tu as noté j'espère? La "technique du rebond" ca s'appelle. Non seulement tu en as deux pour l'effort d'une, mais de plus elle présentent ca comme un challenge, avec promesse a la clé de te coller sur les jantes avant le dessert. Merci qui?!


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'est-il pas? bon macelene, hôtel direct?! A moins que tu n'insistes pour me payer un resto avant, mais il ne faut pas te sentir obligée!



Bon pour le resto je peux assumer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'hôtel ...hum hum...  tu me laisses choisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour une nuit,faut pas lésiner quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai des goûts de luxe !!!


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour le resto je peux assumer !!!
> Pour l'hôtel ...hum hum...  tu me laisses choisir. Pour une nuit,faut pas lésiner quand même.
> J'ai des goûts de luxe !!!



Mais moi aussi, tout est donc parfait! Bon, par contre l'elisa veut s'inviter. Je suppose que cela ne te pose pas de problème?


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Macelene, on se le fait au resto. Là on le met à sec avant de le mettre à genoux.
> 
> Sur les rotules le lupus.





> on se le fait au resto ???


je pense que tu veux dire,  on lui vide les poches ??


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà. Bon, Alem, tu as noté j'espère? La "technique du rebond" ca s'appelle. Non seulement tu en as deux pour l'effort d'une, mais de plus elle présentent ca comme un challenge, avec promesse a la clé de te coller sur les jantes avant le dessert. Merci qui?!



vache ! bon autant pour macelene, ta technique m'impressionne autant pour Elisa, je me demande si je préférerais pas l'échanger contre Gribouille...


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je pense que tu veux dire,  on lui vide les poches ??



Non, les bourses!


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si je préférerais pas l'échanger contre Gribouille...



C'est possible! Toutes les mêmes!


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi aussi, tout est donc parfait! Bon, par contre l'elisa veut s'inviter. Je suppose que cela ne te pose pas de problème?




*Je suppose que cela ne te pose pas de problème?*





Ben, à vrai dire, faut voir ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 là nous plus, faut pas lésiner


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Je suppose que cela ne te pose pas de problème?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sois charitable! Ca lui fait tellement plaisir!


----------



## Elisa (10 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je pense que tu veux dire,  on lui vide les poches ??



Lol, oui oui, houla bien sûr. Et que les poches hein ?!! ...
Et quand je disais à genoux, c'était façon imploration, et demande de pardon !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pour nous avoir ainsi sous estimées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors partante ?


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Alors partante ?



oui oui, tu peux partir.


----------



## Elisa (10 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui oui, tu peux partir.



Qu'est ce qui cloche alem ?
Ca fait 3 fois depuis ce matin ?!?


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui cloche alem ?
> Ca fait 3 fois depuis ce matin ?!?



Ça doit être l'heure de la messe...


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être l'heure de la messe...



oh ça va... si on peut plus troller...

pis c'est pas encore l'heure des cloches !


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oh ça va... si on peut plus troller...
> 
> pis c'est pas encore l'heure des cloches !



Y-a pas d'heure pour le jardinage !!


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Y-a pas d'heure pour le jardinage !!



non, je ne jardine plus. Je butine... toujours en avance d'une saison !


----------



## nato kino (10 Mars 2004)

héhé


----------



## gribouille (10 Mars 2004)

_ahin ahin ahin .....

 [COLOR=666666] rire soulignant un effet débile chez les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/COLOR]_


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2004)

Alors la crampe, on la ramène ?


----------



## Amok (10 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Amok, es-tu dans ton état  _normal_ ...?
> (si oui je garde ce précieux compliment (parce que rare) de côté ...hein ma p'tite biscotte ...
> 
> 
> ...



Ca mérite bien un p'tit bisou, non?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca mérite bien un p'tit bisou, non?!



Lorna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amok est à tes pieds


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Garde le Lorna ça évitera qu'il soit à mes basques ...


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Garde le Lorna ça évitera qu'il soit à mes basques ...



t'as pas encore sautée le loup ? vous minaudez quoi ma chère ? croyez qu'un homme ça n'as que ça à faire de faire  la cour a des StarPouffes ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 [COLOR=666666]_c'est bien ce que je disais, il n'est pas dans son état normal... une mauvaise chutte de ski ...?_   [/COLOR]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

Amokirêvencore a dit:
			
		

> Ca mérite bien un p'tit bisou, non?!



Non   ........................................... .......................................... ..................... ..................... .....................  .....................


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non   ........................................... .......................................... ..................... ..................... .....................  .....................



bon alors tu sort.... rien à faire là sinon


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non



Ce qu'il y a de pénible avec toi, c'est que seul le sexe t'interresse! Un peu de tendresse c'est bien aussi!


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a de pénible avec toi, c'est que seul le sexe t'interresse! Un peu de tendresse c'est bien aussi!



Ben quoi moi aussi ...
Ah non ya l'argent aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Garde le Lorna ça évitera qu'il soit à mes basques ...








 j'aurais dit baskets


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a de pénible avec toi, c'est que seul le sexe t'interresse! Un peu de tendresse c'est bien aussi!



On croit rêver...


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi moi aussi ...
> Ah non ya l'argent aussi



bah voila.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi moi aussi ...
> Ah non ya l'argent aussi



Tout pour plaire


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais dit baskets


Peut-être qu'elle cache des Basques dans sa cave ... qui sait ...


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> bah voila.



Un seul qui dit du sexe pour de l'argent et je le tape !!


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On croit rêver...



Chuuuuuuut!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On croit rêver...



j'allais dire pareil !


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On croit rêver...



au fait Doc t'es passif ou actif ou les deux ?

c'est pour expliquer à Mackie


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Un seul qui dit du sexe pour de l'argent et je le tape !!



Combien? Et quelles sont les prestations?!


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'elle cache des Basques dans sa cave ... qui sait ...



Oui oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des rois de la pelotte. J'en suis très contente. 


Elisa proto-type-zoaire


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Un seul qui dit du sexe pour de l'argent et je le tape !!



essaye, travelotte du dimanche !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> je le tape !!



Me


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'allais dire pareil !



Tu dis, tu dis.... Tu parles beaucoup trop!


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> au fait Doc t'es passif ou actif ou les deux ?
> 
> c'est pour expliquer à Mackie



nan, mais laisseriez-vous votre petit frère sortir avec cette harpie ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Garde le Lorna ça évitera qu'il soit à mes basques ...



Dis-donc toi tu ne serais pas un peu prétentieuse sur les bords ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> au fait Doc t'es passif ou actif ou les deux ?
> 
> c'est pour expliquer à Mackie



Le sexe, c'est ma deuxième religion : je ne pratique pas dans les deux cas.


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'elle cache des Basques dans sa cave ... qui sait ...



édité


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc toi tu ne serais pas un peu prétentieuse sur les bords ?



Ah! Enfin un compliment!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> édité



Désolé d'avoir prévenu la police, mais ça je ne laisse pas passer. Ni aujourd'hui, ni un autre jour.


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> édité



Hum. 62 morts à Madrid ce matin...


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc toi tu ne serais pas un peu prétentieuse sur les bords ?



faut comprendre... c'est une fille facile qui s'assume pas en tant que tel


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hum. 62 morts à Madrid ce matin...



édité


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> édité



Euh Grib tu dis ça après ce qui s'est passé ce matin ?


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> édité



Je ne te retirerais pas le droit d'en rire, mais bon... y a des limites au mauvais goût, quand-même...


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

quel matin... moi je viens de me lever.... me suis couché à 8h30... j'y suis pour rien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hum. 62 morts à Madrid ce matin...



faudrait vérifier les chiffres avant de dire des conneries ... humhum  

Par ici


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> faudrait vérifier les chiffres avant de dire des conneries ... humhum  &lt;a href="par ici" target="_blank"&gt;http://www.liberation.fr/&lt;/a&gt;



Sorry, mais c'est sur la même page que j'ai eu ce chiffre, il y a quelques heures. Alors excuse-moi si mes chiffres ne sont pas frais, excuse-moi si ma mémoire flanche, excuse-moi si je te reproche de dire des "conneries" le jour où t'en sortiras une à ton tour...


----------



## gribouille (11 Mars 2004)

édité


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, mais c'est sur la même page que j'ai eu ce chiffre, il y a quelques heures. Alors excuse-moi si mes chiffres ne sont pas frais, excuse-moi si ma mémoire flanche, excuse-moi si je te reproche de dire des "conneries" le jour où t'en sortiras une à ton tour...



Du calme. N'ajoutez pas à l'indécence de Gribouille un pitoyable combat de chiffoniers quant au nombre des cadavres. Un seul, ce serait un de trop.


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> édité



Comme disait Desproges : "on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec n'importe qui."

J'ajoute que je ne suis pas n'importe qui.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, mais c'est sur la même page que j'ai eu ce chiffre, il y a quelques heures. Alors excuse-moi si mes chiffres ne sont pas frais, excuse-moi si ma mémoire flanche, excuse-moi si je te reproche de dire des "conneries" le jour où t'en sortiras une à ton tour...




Désolée d'avoir employé "conneries", quand je vois quelqu'un qui parle de 62 morts, alors qu'il y en 173 (pour le moment) y'à de quoi réagir, alors au lieu de le prendre MAL comme ça, réalise un peu ce que ça représente !


----------



## gribouille (11 Mars 2004)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Du calme. N'ajoutez pas à l'indécence de Gribouille un pitoyable combat de chiffoniers quant au nombre des cadavres. Un seul, ce serait un de trop.



doc evil tu me dois de royalties sur les pseudos multiple pour te donner de l'appuis ....


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Désolée d'avoir employé "conneries", quand je vois quelqu'un qui parle de 62 morts, alors qu'il y en 173 (pour le moment) y'à de quoi réagir, alors au lieu de le prendre MAL comme ça, réalise un peu ce que ça représente !



62 morts au lieu de zéro, il y a déjà de quoi réagir. 62 morts ça représente déjà beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup trop. Allez, on mets ça sur le compte de l'émotion et on oublie nos querelles de chiffre, ok ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, mais c'est sur la même page que j'ai eu ce chiffre, il y a quelques heures. Alors excuse-moi si mes chiffres ne sont pas frais, excuse-moi si ma mémoire flanche, excuse-moi si je te reproche de dire des "conneries" le jour où t'en sortiras une à ton tour...



Elle est comme ça Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un temps "pestive"


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (11 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> doc evil tu me dois de royalties sur les pseudos multiple pour te donner de l'appuis ....



Désolé pour le pseudo. Normalement, je n'emploie pas celui-ci au bar.
Et merci à Finn.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute que je ne suis pas n'importe qui.



Normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un singe avec un auréole ce n'est pas très commun non plus


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> 62 morts au lieu de zéro, il y a déjà de quoi réagir. 62 morts ça représente déjà beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup trop. Allez, on mets ça sur le compte de l'émotion et on oublie nos querelles de chiffre, ok ?



Effectivement 1 mort c'est déjà trop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et on oublie nos querelles absurdes !


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2004)

ya plus de sourires ....  ya pas d'Amour .....


----------



## ·Lucas· (11 Mars 2004)

Je n'ai pas besoin de ta bonne morale ou de tes etats d'ames Doc

Si je n'ai pas envie de pleurer sur le sort de ces gens je suis librte autant que toi de faire un deuil de bonne morale.

Saches que j'ai déjà vécu l'horreur... et j'ai horreur des gens sois disant compatisssants envers les victimes en imposant leurs bonne morale qui ne leur sert que de bonne concience.


 on se passera de la fin du message


----------



## ·Lucas· (11 Mars 2004)

ah oui si t'as pas compris la chose... c'est gribouille qui poste


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est comme ça Lorna
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  hum, je le prends comment ça ...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> hum, je le prends comment ça ...?



Pas mal


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2004)

et ben ça rigole ici


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

_autocensure_


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> _autocensure_


----------



## benjamin (11 Mars 2004)

Gribouille, ce n'est pas la première fois que, lorsqu'un événement tragique intervient, ou est raconté, tu nous rappelles par la suite, après avoir tenu des propos intolérables, la victime que tu as été. Cela ne peut en aucun cas constituer une excuse.
Je me souviens de mots échangés il y a peu de temps sur ce sujet avec alèm et Nato.
Comprends-tu seulement que tes propos choquent les visiteurs des forums, et que quels que soient les motifs que tu invoques, ils ne peuvent qu'être modérés ? Rien à voir avec une morale ou une bonne conscience que tu nous places partout, comme une cible à atomiser. C'est toi plutôt, qui avec ce raisonnement, fais intervenir des valeurs dans tes messages.
Pour finir, je fais ce que je veux (pas avec mes cheveux, non).


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (11 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir, je fais ce que je veux (pas avec mes cheveux, non).



Je me disais aussi... Ça, il n'a pas pu le vouloir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Justement cette rage là elle est ce qu'elle est...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le sexe, c'est ma deuxième religion : je ne pratique pas dans les deux cas.



On entre pas dans le vif du sujet alors ???

Dommage ça partait bien.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Désolé d'avoir prévenu la police, mais ça je ne laisse pas passer. Ni aujourd'hui, ni un autre jour.



Il est pas beau lui ?

"ça il laisse pas passer" merveilleux !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal




C'est mal me connaître !


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc toi tu ne serais pas un peu prétentieuse sur les bords ?



Ah ben dis donc depuis que je suis arrivée je suis seule pour ainsi dire à danser avec le loup.

Je désespérais de te voir m'épauler


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Danse, danse...

La bise ne viendra pas...

Humour !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben dis donc depuis que je suis arrivée je suis seule pour ainsi dire à danser avec le loup.
> 
> Je désespérais de te voir m'épauler








 ben je ne t'épaule pas ...


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya plus de sourires ....  ya pas d'Amour .....



Je commence à me demander s'il y en aura un jour ici


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

J'écris toujours en souriant...


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben je ne t'épaule pas ...



Ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Parce que.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas assez grande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourtant tu portes des auto-fixants


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez grande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien j'allais lui répondre à peu près la même chose , je m'étais ravisée ...

Et allais plutôt poster ... :






 Comme l'a dit TibomonG4 : je suis un temps "pestive" , c'est comme ça !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Et sinon sexuellement parlant, ça va ?

Lou bicou marcha ben ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)




----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et bien j'allais lui répondre à peu près la même chose , je m'étais ravisée ...
> 
> Et allais plutôt poster ... :
> 
> ...



Gamine, c'est ça ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé ici d'endroit où me placer serieusement.
Le seul sujet raisonnable serait avec la tête mais en aucun cas ça ne fait ressortir ce que sont les gens et ce qu'ils ont dans le crâne.
de toute façon, il n'y a que de la mauvaise humeur et de l'agressivité camouflée ici.
Je m'y suis mal prise. Et ça n'accroche pas.
Tant pis.

J'abandonne.


----------



## Marcant (11 Mars 2004)

Je partage ton avis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Ben faut dire que pour me faire autopsier ou psychanalyser je préfère attendre


----------



## anntraxh (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'abandonne.


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Le seul sujet raisonnable serait avec la tête mais en aucun cas ça ne fait ressortir ce que sont les gens et ce qu'ils ont dans le crâne.
> 
> Tant pis.








 Alors Elisa tu sais bien mal lire entre les lignes ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je crois avoir trouvé dans ce sujet de "avec la tête" plein de petites trucs révélateurs de la qualité de bien des personnages de ce forum ...  !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Bonjour Ann


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y suis mal prise. Et ça n'accroche pas.
> Tant pis.
> J'abandonne.


Trop de lubrifiant peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_javais envie de participer ; ny vois rien de personnel_


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors Elisa tu sais bien mal lire entre les lignes .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Gamine, c'est ça ?
> Je n'ai pas trouvé ici d'endroit où me placer serieusement.
> Le seul sujet raisonnable serait avec la tête mais en aucun cas ça ne fait ressortir ce que sont les gens et ce qu'ils ont dans le crâne.
> de toute façon, il n'y a que de la mauvaise humeur et de l'agressivité camouflée ici.
> ...



Si tu n'as pas compris c'est dommage car tout ce qu'on évite ici c'est justement le sérieux


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>



Ben au moins c'est clair comme ça.
Pourtant je ne pense pas avoir fait preuve ni de vulgarité, ni avoir été condescendente comme certains.
Je n'ai pas compris le fonctionnement de ce forum.

En tout cas vous ne prenez pas beaucoup de temps pour être agréable.

Bonne continuation


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'as pas compris c'est dommage car tout ce qu'on évite ici c'est justement le sérieux



Le serieux ?
Mais vous ne déconnez même pas.
Vous vannez à longueur de journée.

C'est lourd, super lourd.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben au moins c'est clair comme ça.
> Pourtant je ne pense pas avoir fait preuve ni de vulgarité, ni avoir été condescendente comme certains.
> Je n'ai pas compris le fonctionnement de ce forum.
> 
> ...



Toi aussi tu trouves que je suis trop condescendant ???
C'est ce que j'arrête pas de me dire..."putain, gérard, soit moins condéscendant !!"


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Le serieux ?
> Mais vous ne déconnez même pas.
> Vous vannez à longueur de journée.
> 
> C'est lourd, super lourd.



Disons que ce n'est pas ton humour


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Le serieux ?
> Mais vous ne déconnez même pas.
> Vous vannez à longueur de journée.
> 
> C'est lourd, super lourd.



Tu me fais beaucoup de peine.

Mais les gens sont méchants, je le savais déjà.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Reconnaissons que, parfois..._



pourquoi tu vas pas faire un coloriage, un peu plus loin ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

Vu l'absence de sourire et d'amour ces dernières pages, on peut passer autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que la fermeture et les quelques déconvenues ne t'empêchent pas Elisa de nous faire la grâce d'un autre sujet.


----------

